# RIFF WRATH JAM ....NINTH VERSION......JUNE / SEPT



## RIFF WRATH

hello folks..wanted you all to come and partipate in the jam..............this is our ninth season....have had the pleasure of meeting loads of Guitar Canada people , as well as a whole lot of local musicians.....the first jam is set for June 24 and the second for Sept 9............mark on the calander...hope you can participate in both.....you can probably search for previous threads...........guaranteed to be fun..................check previous threads....and I promise I will keep in touch , cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

Gerry thank you so much for the invite! I plan on coming to both this year.

The crazy lady with black Parker! Lol

I am very excited and can hardly wait!

What can I bring in the way of a food contribution?

You name it and I will make it!

I am jumping up and down like a 5 year old Christmas morning! Lol

Ps can I bring some carrots and apples for your horse?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Lola.........aside from being madly looking forward.to seeing you again........we just had a foal born yesterday...Secret..........she is worth the tip just to experience her beauty and grace....cheers, Geery


----------



## GuitarT

Calendar marked!


----------



## greco

GuitarT said:


> Calendar marked!


@GuitarT I am assuming would enjoy some acoustic players to keep you company? ...Unless you intend to play electric and I am being presumptive. 

Have a great time at the jam everyone!! I will try to be there in September.


----------



## Guest

Glad to see you back on line Gerry!
Congrats on the birth of Secret.
Cute foal (Annette sent me a pic).
See ya's all in June.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Glad to see you back on line Gerry!
> Congrats on the birth of Secret.
> Cute foal (Annette sent me a pic).
> See ya's all in June.


----------



## jdto

Hmmm...I know a few chords. Room for novices?


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Hmmm...I know a few chords. Room for novices?


The more the merrier! 

This is such an epic event!


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Hmmm...I know a few chords. Room for novices?


Always.
The jams have been a mix of beginners and those of us who think that we know how to play guitar. lol.


----------



## Lola

Just my opinion!

I think there should be some kind of entrance fee like maybe $5 so that Anette and Gerry can cover the cost of the gracious buffet they put out *free *for the attendees!

Money doesn't grow on trees! Lol

Can't remember the name of the other horse! 
Whisper?


----------



## Guest

Here's a link to last september's jam.
8th Annual Riff Wrath Jam, part II. Sept 10.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Just my opinion!
> 
> I think there should be some kind of entrance fee like maybe $5 so that Anette and Gerry can cover the cost of the gracious buffet they put out *free *for the attendees!
> 
> Money doesn't grow on trees! Lol


We've tried many times. They wont accept it.
However, leaving stuff behind for them to find?


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> Lola.........aside from being madly looking forward.to seeing you again........we just had a foal born yesterday...Secret..........she is worth the trip just to experience her beauty and grace....cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

I would like to play these songs. 

You Wreck me by Tom Petty 
What I like about you by The Romantics
Born under a bad sign Albert King

Oh ya, I am going to try singing this year! So be prepared and bring ear plugs! Lol


----------



## bigboki

laristotle said:


> We've tried many times. They wont accept it.
> However, leaving stuff behind for them to find?


That was my typical "modus operandi" when talking with older relatives that do not want to accept any help.
Visit them, and leave money in some drawer, and then call them when far enough and let them know 

Since you are accepting beginners, I will try to make both. I have to check the calendar first and let you know. Will you accept beginner bass player as well (my wife - Lola knows the girl  )


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Oh ya, I am going to try singing this year! So be prepared and bring ear plugs! Lol


Beauties!
Besides the three that you listed, which others do you want to sing?



bigboki said:


> Will you accept beginner bass player as well (my wife - Lola knows the girl  )


By all means.
I've recently picked up bass as well. We can share the duty (along with other guit players who would like to take a turn).
Gerry has a bass. I'll be bringing one too along with a guitar. 
Your wife can bring her own if she's more comfortable with that.
The jam barn has an ass-kicking bass amp, so no need to bring that.


----------



## bigboki

laristotle said:


> Beauties!
> Besides the three that you listed, which others do you want to sing?
> 
> 
> 
> By all means.
> I've recently picked up bass as well. We can share the duty (along with other guit players who would like to take a turn).
> Gerry has a bass. I'll be bringing one too along with a guitar.
> Your wife can bring her own if she's more comfortable with that.
> The jam barn has an ass-kicking bass amp, so no need to bring that.


Great news! She will be bringing her bass (nice European 4 string Spector). Great that amp is available - we do not have dedicated bass amp (yet).


----------



## buckaroobanzai

laristotle said:


> Always.
> The jams have been a mix of beginners and those of us who think that we know how to play guitar. lol.


You're mistaken, Larry, you play guitar quite well. It's BASS you think you know how to play LOL


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Lola said:


> I would like to play these songs.
> 
> You Wreck me by Tom Petty
> What I like about you by The Romantics
> Born under a bad sign Albert King
> 
> Oh ya, I am going to try singing this year! So be prepared and bring ear plugs! Lol


Larry and I can back you on those songs. On either guitar or bass, we're ambidextrous!


----------



## Lola

Only those 3 songs that I will ruin your ears with! 

I am going to have to bring the lyric sheets with me!


----------



## Budda

Holy crap, I think I can actually make the June date!

@greco @Hamstrung carpool?


----------



## Hamstrung

Budda said:


> Holy crap, I think I can actually make the June date!
> 
> @greco @Hamstrung carpool?


Dave won't be able to make it but I plan on being there. We can meet up ahead of time if you'd like.


----------



## Budda

Hamstrung said:


> Dave won't be able to make it but I plan on being there. We can meet up ahead of time if you'd like.


Let's discuss it closer to the date - I'll put it in the ole phone calendar.


----------



## GuitarT

greco said:


> @GuitarT I am assuming would enjoy some acoustic players to keep you company? ...Unless you intend to play electric and I am being presumptive.
> 
> Have a great time at the jam everyone!! I will try to be there in September.


Not presumptive at all.  I will once again be bringing both electric and acoustic as I enjoying playing both equally. I'm sure I'll be able to lure someone outside for a bit of acoustic jamming. If not I can do a solo show for the squirrels.


----------



## Guest

GuitarT said:


> If not I can do a solo show for the squirrels.


You may get some to join you.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Holy crap, I think I can actually make the June date!
> 
> @greco @Hamstrung carpool?


That would be fabulous!


----------



## sambonee

Fun times. I'll try and make it.


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> You may get some to join you.


Why not the whole band?


----------



## Guest

GuitarT said:


> Why not the whole band?


They'll probably join us in the barn.


----------



## Lola

So in regards to songs I would love to sing Some kind of wonderful by Grand funk. I would also like to a stab @ You Wreck me Tom Petty. (ya it might sound like someone is trying to stab me) lol gotta to try though


----------



## Lola

I went to the September one last year and there were no bugs but June?

Do I need some bug stuff?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Do I need some bug stuff?


Only if you go for a walk-about around the property.
I didn't notice any in the jam barn.


----------



## GuitarT

Lola said:


> I went to the September one last year and there were no bugs but June?
> 
> Do I need some bug stuff?


----------



## Guest

I don't mind bug music.


----------



## jdto

If you use bug spray, watch out with nitro guitars.


----------



## Lola

My other son just said he would drive me to the farm! He's going to drop me at the farm, go train with his friends in London and come back and party!

I can hardly wait!

Another request if no one minds? 

Born under a bad sign, Albert King! I love this song!


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> If you use bug spray, watch out with nitro guitars.



Not going to use any! Knowing me I will forget that I put bug spray on, pick up my SG and watch the finish dissolve. No thank you!


----------



## GuitarT

"Another request if no one minds? 

Born under a bad sign, Albert King! I love this song!"

I'm sitting in on that one!


----------



## Lola

I am bringing my piece of real estate with me ! Lol Should I be greedy and make it a bit bigger? 

I think I will put it in a frame and hang it on my wall. Good memories to remember! 

Queen G. That is a great stage name even if I do say so myself.


----------



## jdto

How about "Have a Drink On Me"? I can sort of play the Malcolm part.


----------



## Lola

I want to add, You shook me all night long! I know the solo too but have to perfect it!


----------



## High/Deaf

GuitarT said:


> Why not the whole band?


Now _*that's*_ something you don't see every day. A left handed squirrel. Whoda thunk?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Can't remember the name of the other horse!


Dreamer


----------



## Guest

Nice country drive about 1/2 hour north of Guelph.
If you need directions, please PM me.


----------



## Lola

Now I remember Dreamer. Now that you mention it. I have pictures of her on my I phone. Just a gorgeous animal.


----------



## Lola

So we will start a countdown on May twofour weekend.

I am seriously looking so forward to this! This is the mother of all parties for me personally. You get to party and do what you love to do together.

Can you say F---U---N---! OMG seriously OMG! lol

The scenery is incredible. And then your met at the fence by a beautiful horse called Dreamer. It's like being in a dream. Being just a city girl all my life and then going out to the boonies is an experience like no other. This is something you remember for the rest of your life hopefully!


----------



## Scotty

Well let's just hope you guys don't encounter the two clowns that I did out on Gerry's road tonight. I almost hit a guy on a bicycle right in front of their place, yes that was my horn if you're on here Gerry...sorry.... Guy was right in the middle of the lane on the crest of the hill in the dark...in the rain, which meant I had to go over the crest on the wrong side of the road.

The other moron was a guy carrying a pick up truck just down the road with a Telehandler. I shit you not, CARRYING it. I couldn't pass, he almost dropped it, had to set it down and reset the forks. Black pick up in the dark... I mean really? Too cheap to get a tow truck or buy a piece of rope?

That's my stupid people rant for the night


----------



## Chito

Won't be able to attend the June one. Maybe the one in September. Have fun!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Lola....are you bringing the Freddy Mercury singing dude? ...Scott'........you are lucky that you don't have to put up with that traffic BS every day...........actually, you probably do...LOL............Chito...love to see you, if you can.........Budda.......hope to see you bro........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

Nope Freddy isn't coming! He's gone back to India to get engaged


----------



## Chito

We'll try for September Gerry. It would time for us to visit family by then


----------



## Lola

Ppl I have voiced my requests. What about any of you? If you have some favs that you would like to play. We could also do some 12 bar jams in whatever key to a blues tempo! This is so key for you to challenge yourself. It's great mental gymnastics. Keeps you on your toes!


----------



## Lola

Lick it up! I like this song of theirs. It's fun to play.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey......just trying to keep focused...............I do believe that its gonna be a definite happening.....OK................just a bump.......


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> hey......just trying to keep focused...............I do believe that its gonna be a definite happening.....OK................just a bump.......


Both or just one?

Need to know if I can do a count down for The June one!


----------



## jdto

I think I've convinced the boss lady to go to this. We can continue on from there to the cottage after the gathering.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I think I've convinced the boss lady to go to this. We can continue on from there to the cottage after the gathering.


Awesome!!


----------



## Wardo

I have something else on that weekend but it's not for sure so might be able to go to this. I'm mainly an acoustic player though and this looks mainly electric.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> I'm mainly an acoustic player though and this looks mainly electric.


You can join the boys around the campfire.


















This one was at 4 am.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> I have something else on that weekend but it's not for sure so might be able to go to this. I'm mainly an acoustic player though and this looks mainly electric.


I'm planning on bringing both. I like to spread the suck around.


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Ppl I have voiced my requests. What about any of you? If you have some favs that you would like to play. We could also do some 12 bar jams in whatever key to a blues tempo! This is so key for you to challenge yourself. It's great mental gymnastics. Keeps you on your toes!


For 9 years we've been flying by the seat of our pants in terms of songs. Often someone will call out a song or start noodling one and people who know it will jump in. If you're lucky someone will even call out the key! If you're looking for mental gymnastics I can think of no better way! This formula has worked well in making an open, inviting environment in which anyone can participate.

Attempts have been made at formalizing a list but the event is, by design informal so efforts to lock down a specific list of songs usually fail. That said, we usually cover many of same "standards" that many, if not most guitar players have played or attempted at some point at just about every jam. It's almost inevitable that a number of 12 bar tunes get played. I've been to almost every one of these and I've yet to experience a jam without a few 12 bars. There's also a few obscure, original or surprise tunes that someone will throw in the mix. People are coming and going throughout the day too so it's another reason to keep things informal. 

If you have some favorites lined up call 'em out. There's a good chance someone can dig in with you. Nothing wrong with posting some songs you like here too. It's a good heads up for others who'd be into it and maybe want to brush up before the party.


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> You can join the boys around the campfire.
> 
> View attachment 87233
> 
> View attachment 87241


Man, that's a motley looking bunch. What kind of riff raff do you allow at Wriff Wrath?  
Seriously though, acoustics are quite welcome. I know greco can't make this one but I'll be there with mine.


----------



## Guest

Gerry has a few there too.


----------



## Roryfan

Both dates are on my calendar, hope to arrive during daylight for a change. I'm all for keeping it loosey goosey and will drop in & out of the barn based on how many guitarists there are at one time. Hopefully the '72 YGM-2 is ready for June!


----------



## Lola

Okay then.

Here is my list:

What I like about you/Romantics
You Wreck Me/Tom Petty
You Shook me all night long/ACDC
House of the Riding Sun/ The Animals
Living after Midnight/Judas Priest
Sweet Emotion/Aerosmith
Maryjane's last dance/Tom Petty
Brown Sugar/Rolling Stones
Born under a bad sign/Albert King
Can't get enough/Bad Company
Rebel Rebel/David Bowie
Stairway to Heaven/Led Zeppelin
Immigrant song/Led Zeppelin
Knocking on Heaven's door/Guns n Roses
Boom boom/John Lee Hooker
You don't have to be old to be wise/Judas Priest
Day Tripper/The Beatles
While my guitar gently weeps/ The Beatles
Message in a bottle/The Police
Original prankster/Offspring
Free World/Neil Young
I Hate Myself for Loving You/Joan Jett
Breaking the Law/Judas Priest

I forgot Lick it up/Kiss so much fun to play. 

That's my list so far!

Just an eclectic mix of songs I can play.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> Both dates are on my calendar, hope to arrive during daylight for a change. I'm all for keeping it loosey goosey and will drop in & out of the barn based on how many guitarists there are at one time. Hopefully the '72 YGM-2 is ready for June!


Will you give Tony a head's up?



Lola said:


> That's my list so far!


I know or can fake my way through 1/2 of them.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Will you give Tony a head's up?
> 
> 
> 
> I know or can fake my way through 1/2 of them.


Awesome! We have touchdown Huston! Lol


----------



## Guest

The members of my current band (I play bass) are also coming (guitar, drums).
Hopefully, we can squeeze a few tunes in together of what we'll be playing at a backyard party the week after.
And of course, feel free to jump in if you know the tunes or can/want to follow along.
It's a given that all songs can be stretched out to give everyone a turn to solo.


----------



## Harry Smith

Lola said:


> Gerry thank you so much for the invite! I plan on coming to both this year.
> 
> The crazy lady with black Parker! Lol
> 
> I am very excited and can hardly wait!
> 
> What can I bring in the way of a food contribution?
> 
> You name it and I will make it!
> 
> I am jumping up and down like a 5 year old Christmas morning! Lol
> 
> Ps can I bring some carrots and apples for your horse?


Lola, did we meet in a pub down in old Soho? By all means bring carrots and apples for Secret and if you are lots of quids in, a roast beef sarny for me.


----------



## Lola

Harry Smith said:


> Lola, did we meet in a pub down in old Soho? By all means bring carrots and apples for Secret and if you are lots of quids in, a roast beef sarny for me.


? I don't get this?! I don't think I have ever met u before


----------



## Wardo

He wants a roast beef sammich.


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Will you give Tony a head's up?
> 
> I know or can fake my way through 1/2 of them.


Absolutely. You tell me which 1/2 you amember & I'll hit the woodshed.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> Absolutely. You tell me which 1/2 you amember & I'll hit the woodshed.


It's been awhile. I'll get back to ya on that. And then some.


----------



## Roryfan

OK - I'll get the list started with Pinball Wizard. If you can still do the "BADOOOMMMM" part on the bass I'll break out the windmill.


----------



## Guest

I'll train my fingers for 'My Generation' too.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'll train my fingers for 'My Generation' too.


Oh man that sounds like a fun song to play! 

Will have to learn this!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey....acoustic is cool...........some electric tunes are ripe for acoustic.................weather is the ultimate acoustic decider ..............as well management...,LOL.....has made an effort not to interfere the "flow" of the JAM .............all sorts of " genre" are a part of the experience.....as mentioned before there are all skills welcome, regardless of perceived abilities..........[SO FAR no rapp,LOL}.............we always welcome bassists , drummers, and vocalists.......and a laid back attitude...........Bump...LOL


----------



## Lola

I forgot I will be singing to Some kind of wonderful.

This is for u Larry if you don't mind. This song is just basically bass. I can send you the tab if you want! It's pretty easy!


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> hey....acoustic is cool...........some electric tunes are ripe for acoustic.................weather is the ultimate acoustic decider ..............as well management...,LOL..


If you can plug in or mic up, that's cool too.





















Lola said:


> I forgot I will be singing to Some kind of wonderful.
> This song is just basically bass.


Just tell us what key you would like to sing it in.
We actually played this at one of the jams in the past.
It was a 12 bar blues that we were playing and I started singing the lyrics to it.
Fits in well with all the instruments.


----------



## Wardo

Any of these seem familiar to anyone ?

1. Magnolia Wind
2. Tom Ames Prayer
3. Truckers Speed
4. Betty Oshawa
5. Water in the Fuel
6. Snow Plow Song
7. I Still Carry You Around
8. Carmelita
9. Desperados Waitin For A Train
10. Old 55
11. Who Will Sing for Me
12. Blue Wind Blues
13. St. James Infirmary Blues
14. Oxyconten Blues
15. Cross Roads 
16. Rich Man’s War
17. Turnstyled Junk Piled
18. Soldier
19. Desperado
20. Elijah’s Church
21. Dixieland
22. Goin to Brownsville
23. Shot the Dog Down
24. Screamin Skies
25. Nine Ball
26. Immigrant Eyes
27. I’ll Be There In the Morning
28. Catfish Song
29. Tennessee Blues


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> 13. St. James Infirmary Blues
> 15. Cross Roads


I only recognize these two, by name.
I may know more, but, I'd have to hear them.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> I only recognize these two, by name.
> I may know more, but, I'd have to hear them.


Might be different Cross Roads song than you were thinkin about...lol


----------



## Guest

You're right. I mean the rock version.
I liked that one though.
Tnx for posting.


----------



## shoretyus

Betty Oshawa??????????


----------



## Lola

I will sing Some kind of wonderful in it's original key of D MAJ.

I will also learn to sing You Wreck Me by Tom Petty. I sing it when I am playing but because of the strumming and picking pattern I _can _easily screwup. Will really pour my heart into this one because this is one of my favorite songs to play and at least try to sing! 5 weeks to practice and counting.

I can't tell you how crazy excited I am about getting together again!!!!


----------



## Lola

Learn to fly by the Foofighters. Easy but so beautiful <3


----------



## Harry Smith

greco said:


> @GuitarT I am assuming would enjoy some acoustic players to keep you company? ...Unless you intend to play electric and I am being presumptive.
> 
> Have a great time at the jam everyone!! I will try to be there in September.





Lola said:


> I would like to play these songs.
> 
> You Wreck me by Tom Petty
> What I like about you by The Romantics
> Born under a bad sign Albert King
> 
> Oh ya, I am going to try singing this year.


----------



## Harry Smith

Lola, it would be delightful if you were a little more forthcoming this year. By all means, sing, hoot and holler, and if you will sing your songs you will sing even more. 
I look forward to seeing you again.
Some people call me the Panama Limited but I'm just Harry. Thumbs up, love.


----------



## Adcandour

Harry Smith said:


> Lola, it would be delightful if you were a little more forthcoming this year. By all means, sing, hoot and holler, and if you will sing your songs you will sing even more.
> I look forward to seeing you again.
> Some people call me the Panama Limited but I'm just Harry. Thumbs up, love.


----------



## Harry Smith

Lola said:


> ? I don't get this?! I don't think I have ever met u before


I was standing just behind you, listening to you filling. I stood by the African drums. My name is Harry.


----------



## Lola

Harry Smith said:


> I was standing just behind you, listening to you filling. I stood by the African drums. My name is Harry.


Okay then. I am going to be a wild child this year! Lol NO holds barred.

I am wearing a costume this year! It will be a surprise!!


----------



## Harry Smith

Lola said:


> Okay then. I am going to be a wild child this year! Lol NO holds barred.
> 
> I am wearing a costume this year! It will be a surprise!!


good thought, Lola. Me'self? Drag is sometimes called for. 
We introduced ourselves as you were leaving.


----------



## Lola

29 days and counting! Lol

Can't go by fast enough!


----------



## Lola

How far is Riff Wrath from London?

My son wants to know. He wants to go work out with some of his friends and then come back and join the festivities.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> How far is Riff Wrath from London?


~ 90 mins
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Lon...863914783880b0!2m2!1d-80.4961611!2d43.6602488


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> ~ 90 mins
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Lon...863914783880b0!2m2!1d-80.4961611!2d43.6602488





laristotle said:


> ~ 90 mins


Thanks ! Will let the son know.


----------



## Lola

Harry Smith said:


> Lola, it would be delightful if you were a little more forthcoming this year. By all means, sing, hoot and holler, and if you will sing your songs you will sing even more.
> I look forward to seeing you again.
> Some people call me the Panama Limited but I'm just Harry. Thumbs up, love.


Harry, what do you mean by a little more forthcoming?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I don't think I have ever met u before


This is Harry


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> This is Harry


I honestly don't remember Harry but then again we were busy trying pack it up and leave.


----------



## Lola

26 days and counting!


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> This is Harry


I thought this was Harry:











.......and thus why no one saw him. The current and still reigning world champion of Hide and Go Seek.


----------



## Guncho

Wardo said:


> Any of these seem familiar to anyone ?
> 
> 1. Magnolia Wind
> 2. Tom Ames Prayer
> 3. Truckers Speed
> 4. Betty Oshawa
> 5. Water in the Fuel
> 6. Snow Plow Song
> 7. I Still Carry You Around
> 8. Carmelita
> 9. Desperados Waitin For A Train
> 10. Old 55
> 11. Who Will Sing for Me
> 12. Blue Wind Blues
> 13. St. James Infirmary Blues
> 14. Oxyconten Blues
> 15. Cross Roads
> 16. Rich Man’s War
> 17. Turnstyled Junk Piled
> 18. Soldier
> 19. Desperado
> 20. Elijah’s Church
> 21. Dixieland
> 22. Goin to Brownsville
> 23. Shot the Dog Down
> 24. Screamin Skies
> 25. Nine Ball
> 26. Immigrant Eyes
> 27. I’ll Be There In the Morning
> 28. Catfish Song
> 29. Tennessee Blues


I think we listen to very different music.

I recognize 1 song on that list. Desperado.

lol


----------



## LexxM3

Guncho said:


> I recognize 1 song on that list. Desperado.


Based on the rest of the list, it is probably not the song you're thinking it is (ie not Eagles). I recognize nothing there either, that's really weird.


----------



## Guncho

I've been lurking in this thread and this Lola person must like camping, cause she is in tents!

No offence just having fun.


----------



## Lola

LexxM3 said:


> Based on the rest of the list, it is probably not the song you're thinking it is (ie not Eagles). I recognize nothing there either, that's really weird.


I don't recall any of these songs either


----------



## Wardo

Desperado I got from a vid of joe Walsh singing it by himself on a borrowed ovation guitar at some rehab place after he dried out. Never paid much attention to the eagles before but when I heard it by Walsh alone and kinda done badly I thought it was an ok song still need to learn all the words though.

The rest of them yeah, not well known and a couple I wrote myself.

Porch music...lol


----------



## cbg1

LexxM3 said:


> Based on the rest of the list, it is probably not the song you're thinking it is (ie not Eagles). I recognize nothing there either, that's really weird.


some fred eaglesmith,guy clark, townes van zant,tom waits.....lots i dont recognize but based on the ones i do , some research is in order ;-)


----------



## Lola

Didn't know Joe Walsh was addicted to alcohol and cocaine. Just did a little research in him. He was addicted for over 20 years!


----------



## High/Deaf

I recognized two (or at least the titles of two - not to say they are the same songs I know) and learned a 3rd last Saturday at @Kerry Brown 's WC Jam (St. James Infirmary Blues). 

There's just so much music out there, you think you know a lot and then you see a list like this.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> St. James Infirmary Blues


A harp player that I jam with occasionally loves playing this on trumpet.
Sounds great too.


----------



## Budda

Wait I gotta know songs?

I was gonna kick on the afterneath and drone with everyone...


----------



## Lola

I will be the dancing queen once again this year! I got me a pair of happy feet. Lol


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I will be the dancing queen once again this year!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I've got better moves then that! Lmao


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I've got better moves then that! Lmao


I'll be looking forward to seeing them .. and maybe joining you.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> .. and maybe joining you.


That is something that I'm not so sure I'd like to see. No offense intended.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> That is something that I'm not so sure I'd like to see. No offense intended.


Understood. You're probably imagining this .. right!?


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Understood. You're probably imagining this .. right!?


 Yep...and add playing and singing at the same time to that!


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Yep...and add playing and singing at the same time to that!


Makes you wonder how I manage to swig some beer too with all that happening.


----------



## Lola

Nah, just some basic rock dance moves! I love dancing and usually dance at rehearsal while playing. 

I can't help but getting into the groove of the music. 

I can't stand there and do nothing!


----------



## jdto

How am I supposed to decide which guitar to bring?


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> How am I supposed to decide which guitar to bring?


I've been alternating a few these past coupla' weeks for the same reason.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> How am I supposed to decide which guitar to bring?


How many do you have?


----------



## Lola

25 days and counting!

This is going to be one big happy shindig!


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> How many do you have?


Three electrics, three acoustics (although one of them is a 12-string, so that's out).


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> How many do you have?


Given there may be drinking and stumbling about, I'm thinking it might be the Tele. If Keef can crack a guy over the head with one and then keep playing, I figure they can handle anything.

Also, I'm gonna give it a crack at learning the Malcolm part for "You Shook Me All Night Long" if you can do the leads.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Given there may be drinking and stumbling about, I'm thinking it might be the Tele.
> 
> Also, I'm gonna give it a crack at learning the Malcolm part for "You Shook Me All Night Long" if you can do the leads.


Nah, no drunks stumbling around. Just a bunch of happy musicians. Lol

That would be awesome if you could learn Malcolm's part! No probs, got the lead covered! I slow it down by maybe 5 BPM! You can't really notice though! The solo is faster then my brain thinks sometimes!


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Given there may be drinking and stumbling about, I'm thinking it might be the Tele. If Keef can crack a guy over the head with one and then keep playing, I figure they can handle anything.
> .


I am bringing my beloved Parker again and maybe the SG. I am bringing my pedal board as well. I think I used it for one song last year. My intentions are to use it for most songs this year. And my amp too. My son will carry it into the venue for me because the damned thing weighs almost as much as I do(a good windstorm and I am done lol). Everything is in good hands at this place. Everyone is very respectful of each others gear.


----------



## Lola

The Official Countdown: 23 days OMG I can hardly wait!!!!!!!


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I am bringing my beloved Parker again and maybe the SG. I am bringing my pedal board as well. I think I used it for one song last year. My intentions are to use it for most songs this year. And my amp too. My son will carry it into the venue for me because the damned thing weighs almost as much as I do(a good windstorm and I am done lol). Everything is in good hands at this place. Everyone is very respectful of each others gear.


Yeah, I'm not going to be too worried about it. I do love my Tele for playing a lot of different stuff and it also has a great neck (Warmoth 59 profile), so I'm sure I'll be happy with whichever I bring.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to be too worried about it. I do love my Tele for playing a lot of different stuff and it also has a great neck (Warmoth 59 profile), so I'm sure I'll be happy with whichever I bring.



I am looking forward to meeting you!!


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I am looking forward to meeting you!!


Me too  It should be a fun day!


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Me too  It should be a fun day!


It was so much fun last year. We had to leave at 9 which really dampened my spirits but this year we are staying until the wee hours. Maybe even sleeping under the stars.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> It was so much fun last year. We had to leave at 9 which really dampened my spirits but this year we are staying until the wee hours. Maybe even sleeping under the stars.


Sounds like fun. I have asked my brother if he wants to come with me, which is cool as he's a damn good musician and singer. He plays guitar, although he's not a guitar player per se. I doubt I'll have any obligations to leave early or anything. Maybe I'll be camping in the car if I have a few too many beverages


----------



## Lola

I am dreaming Riff Wrath!! lol

We had rehearsal tonight which was so much fun! A lot of the songs we played tonight are on my song list for Riff Wrath. Lick it up sounded just awesome. It will sound even better at the farm.

We had a brand new drummer tonight! He was very good. I was impressed. We screwed up a couple of times but who's counting. 

Larry hope you don't mind but I invited him to Riff Wrath. He's just an all around great fun classic rock guitar players. Down and dirty. He loves all the same songs as we do.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> We had a brand new drummer tonight! He was very good. I was impressed. We screwed up a couple of times* but who's counting.*


Hopefully the drummer! 


All this makes me wish there was a conference-like function for jammers. Should put Mr Hammer to work on that.


----------



## Lola

Official day count = 20 days and counting!
Less then 3 weeks!

Getting more excited as the days go by  

Really chomping at the bit to play Lick it up by KISS!


----------



## Lola

Do you think we could play Minuet in G by Sebastian Bach?

I am learning that finger style and then we could rockify it. Playing chords and sizzling riffs in Gmajor!

You probably thought you would never hear that from me!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Do you think we could play Minuet in G by Sebastian Bach?


something like this?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> something like this?


Sure! And... He's playing Parker!!!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> And... He's playing Parker!!!


You caught that little detail, eh!? lol.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Didn't know Joe Walsh was addicted to alcohol and cocaine. Just did a little research in him. He was addicted for over 20 years!


Yeah, it did immense damage too by the look of things....shame


----------



## sambonee

I hope to come as Well. I wonder if drummer buddy Mike (he came last june) will come back. 

I'm Down to just a few electrics. 
Aria sss
Aria hh (they're like twins )
Shoreline gold thin line tele
(All with tone dripper pickups under the hood!)
Degas explorer with the special top
Godin lg
That's way down from the 20+ I had 6 months ago. I'll likely bring the tele, aria sss and HH. 

I do want to bring a pedalboard as the in house amps are a clean base period. (I'm thankful to GERRY for having them).

The keys were fun last year.
Perhaps I'll bring a few mics with the R24 and get a better recorded rendition of the festivities. 

Here is the link to last year's june jam


----------



## Lola

It sounds like last June was a great time!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi.............hope people have us scheduled.....looking forward to good company...........see you real soon....Gerry


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm very sad to say, due to my lack of wheels, I will be unable to attend. I'm sure going to miss playing with and listening to you all. I almost feel like I'm missing Christmas or something....or worse, Christmas with guitars and rock and roll.


----------



## bigboki

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm very sad to say, due to my lack of wheels, I will be unable to attend. I'm sure going to miss playing with and listening to you all. I almost feel like I'm missing Christmas or something....or worse, Christmas with guitars and rock and roll.


Perhaps some of the attendees can pick you up and provide "taxi" service? What is your location? I will be coming from Toronto


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm very sad to say, due to my lack of wheels, I will be unable to attend. I'm sure going to miss playing with and listening to you all. I almost feel like I'm missing Christmas or something....or worse, Christmas with guitars and rock and roll.


I am so sorry to hear this! Maybe you could carpool with someone!


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hi.............hope people have us scheduled.....looking forward to good company...........see you real soon....Gerry


Gerry can I pls bring some carrots and apples for the horses? Maybe a sugar cube or two?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm in Orillia. I don't think anyone that's attending is in my neck o' the woods. I'll just have to catch the highlights here.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm in Orillia. I don't think anyone that's attending is in my neck o' the woods.


Without scrolling back through 11 pages, I can't remember if Chuck's coming or not.
BTW, welcome back my friend.


----------



## Guest

Gerry's got something new that he made up for the jam barn.
A neon red light sign.


----------



## Budda

Ha, awesome!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Without scrolling back through 11 pages, I can't remember if Chuck's coming or not.
> BTW, welcome back my friend.


No Chuck isn't coming! I remember him saying he wasn't!


----------



## Lola

The Official Countdown = 16 days! 
15 more sleeps! 

The excitement and anticipation is killing me! 

Got my pipes tuned up! Look out Some kind of Wonderful!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Gerry's got something new that he made up for the jam barn.
> A neon red light sign.
> 
> View attachment 93641


Leave it to Gerry to make this event even better!


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm very sad to say, due to my lack of wheels, I will be unable to attend. I'm sure going to miss playing with and listening to you all. I almost feel like I'm missing Christmas or something....or worse, Christmas with guitars and rock and roll.


I was


laristotle said:


> Without scrolling back through 11 pages, I can't remember if Chuck's coming or not.
> BTW, welcome back my friend.


I've been watching the thread, so I don't forget, but haven't posted. 

I'm not sure if I'm going or not, and it'll be a last minute thing (and weather dependent). 

I'll totally grab JB, if I do go. I'll only being bringing my little microcube to noodle outside with. The stuff I've been working on isn't conducive to playing with others.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I was
> 
> 
> I've been watching the thread, so I don't forget, but haven't posted.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going or not, and it'll be a last minute thing (and weather dependent).
> 
> I'll totally grab JB, if I do go. I'll only being bringing my little microcube to noodle outside with. The stuff I've been working on isn't conducive to playing with others.


I totally hope you guys come. I hope I get to meet you Adcandour. I had the privilege of meeting JB in September.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I would probably have to book the day off work so a last minute thing probably wouldn't be doable but I appreciate the offer adcan. Generally I don't really miss the car much but there are times I REALLY miss having one. No wheels was why I had to leave my weekly jam group. That blew.


----------



## Guest

Go to a dealership feigning interest in a SUV, but insist on a weekend long test drive.


----------



## Budda

adcandour said:


> The stuff I've been working on isn't conducive to playing with others.


*looks at his afterneath* challenge accepted.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> The stuff I've been working on isn't conducive to playing with others.





Budda said:


> *looks at his afterneath* challenge accepted.


I'm sure that I could throw a bass on it too.


----------



## Guitar101

JBFairthorne said:


> I would probably have to book the day off work so a last minute thing probably wouldn't be doable but I appreciate the offer adcan. Generally I don't really miss the car much but there are times I REALLY miss having one. No wheels was why I had to leave my weekly jam group. That blew.


Get one of the guys from the weekly jam group to go . . . and drive. Problem solved.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I would probably have to book the day off work so a last minute thing probably wouldn't be doable but I appreciate the offer adcan. Generally I don't really miss the car much but there are times I REALLY miss having one. No wheels was why I had to leave my weekly jam group. That blew.



I think the problem is getting time off of work if I understand correctly. 

I booked this day off in February! My HQ bosses in MTL know how much this means to me! They wouldn't dare make me work on this day!


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> The stuff I've been working on isn't conducive to playing with others.


I know I could throw an improvised lead line or two in the mix.


----------



## Lola

Just a heads up. I can't syncopate the words with playing You Wreck Me. Someone else can sing because I would rather rock this song on the guitar!

Please and thank you.


----------



## Wardo

Good jam song. Just 1, 6, 7. Decent words and kick ass lead players at the end.


----------



## Lola

I can't remember but did Gerry have T-shirts printed for last year? Too busy playing to notice what was going on around me.


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> I can't remember but did Gerry have T-shirts printed for last year? Too busy playing to notice what was going on around me.


I don't know when he had it printed but I did get a t-shirt from him last September's jam. I'll probably wear it when we come in September.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I can't remember but did Gerry have T-shirts printed for last year? Too busy playing to notice what was going on around me.


Yes he did. If you still have Annette's e-address, you can contact him to ask if he still has some?
If not, let me know and I'll get in touch with him for you.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Lola said:


> Just a heads up. I can't syncopate the words with playing You Wreck Me. Someone else can sing because I would rather rock this song on the guitar!
> 
> Please and thank you.


I sing it with my band, so no problem there. Just dont capo it up one fret like Tom Petty does, I havent got his pipes lol


----------



## Lola

buckaroobanzai said:


> I sing it with my band, so no problem there. Just dont capo it up one fret like Tom Petty does, I havent got his pipes lol


I can play on either way. With or without the capo!!


----------



## sambonee

Wardo said:


> Good jam song. Just 1, 6, 7. Decent words and kick ass lead players at the end.


Is it in a minor key? (I can't watch the video). 

i, VI, VII? (Small = minor, large = major chord). ?? I.e. Am, F, G.


----------



## sambonee

What is the date and times? Again please.


----------



## Guest

Date - June 24. Time - Whenever you show up.
Usually goes from around 2-3 pm til 4 am or so.


----------



## Lola

Hey Larry! I am going to be there around 12:30 if that's okay with Gerry and Anette because my son is meeting his friends in London at 2 or there abouts at the gym? It may take him an hour or so to get there


----------



## Guest

I'm still not sure when I'll be there, but, as early as possible anyways.
See you there.


----------



## sambonee

I'm out. Flying solo during that time. Enjoy. .


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'm still not sure when I'll be there, but, as early as possible anyways.
> See you there.


Okay! I will ask Gerry about the apples and carrots for his horses!


----------



## Wardo

sambonee said:


> I.e. Am, F, G.


Yeah, Am, F, G.

Three chords and the truth. Although I usually go for four chords and a pack of lies myself...lol


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> Date - June 24. Time - Whenever you show up.
> Usually goes from around 2-3 pm til 4 am or so.


At this point it looks like I'll be later than sooner. I had hope to be there for the afternoon but I may not get there until after 10:00 pm. Will know better as the date approaches.


----------



## Lola

Official countdown = 12 days and 12 sleeps away!

This is akin to a little kid waiting for Christmas to come!


----------



## Lola

We have to play Rebel Rebel by David Bowie!

Just another of my few requests so far!

I would love for as many as possible to play this on whatever instruments and share the vocals!

We need to do a video as well!

I think Suffragette City should be on the roster!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Lola..........we"re always looking for treats..........especially the critters.............there are a few T shirts, Annets jurisdiction............but we only have a few choices....our limited edition ensures great future value ....LOL............getting anxious, and can:t wait.............cheers, Gerry.


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> Lola..........we"re always looking for treats..........especially the critters.............there are a few T shirts, Annets jurisdiction............but we only have a few choices....our limited edition ensures great future value ....LOL............getting anxious, and can:t wait.............cheers, Gerry.


I will bring a goody bag full of apples, carrots and some scotch mints. I don't know of any horse that doesn't like a scotch mint or two. Fresh breath! lol

You're getting anxious? Hell, I am beyond that! I am dancing on the ceiling in anticipation.


----------



## Lola

Hey Laristotle could you give us the address once more! I can't find it in the threads dedicated to Riff Wrath! 

Just need to plug the address into Google maps. 

Thx!


----------



## jdto

I'm stoked for next Saturday. I have been having some trouble with my left wrist arthritis, but it's finally calming down, so I plan to practice some this week to attempt to avoid hurting anyone's ears on Saturday 

Either way, I'm looking forward to putting faces to names and having a good time.


----------



## Lola




----------



## NorlinNorm

Wardo said:


> Good jam song. Just 1, 6, 7. Decent words and kick ass lead players at the end.


Man O man I have not heard this tune before,,,It is kick ass song for sure!!!
Not usually enthusiastic about slide but man that was awesome and those P90's in the Goldtop were sweet!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


>


----------



## Lola

Just going to learn Suffragette City! Doesn't look to complicated! 

I hope everyone is practicing Rebel Rebel. Lol

It would be nice if we can get everyone singing and playing this!


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Just going to learn Suffragette City! Doesn't look to complicated!
> 
> I hope everyone is practicing Rebel Rebel. Lol
> 
> It would be nice if we can get everyone singing and playing this!


I'm still practicing You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## Adcandour

Anyway we can get a coles notes of who's going and when?

As mentioned, if the weather is good and I'm not heading up north, I'll try to stop in for a couple of hours. Hoping to convince the fam to go for a nice drive. 

@JBFairthorne I realize last minute doesn't work for you, but I'm going to text you anyway just in case you feel the need to call in sick or something


----------



## jdto

My plan is to show up in the afternoon and stay until whenever. I might throw a pillow in the car just in case I need to crash in the back seat.


----------



## Wardo

Gonna try and be there but work is heavy this month and still lotta shit to deal with this week. Haven't played much last few weeks but I'm ok.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> My plan is to show up in the afternoon and stay until whenever. I might throw a pillow in the car just in case I need to crash in the back seat.


I will see you at 1. Looking forward to this. Time can't go fast enough now. Crap! I am bringing everything I own. 2 guitars, pedal board, picks, my chair, my piece of real estate, straps, amp, cables and plug for my pedal train and some printed lyric sheets. 

and................(my Angus horns) (need them for a few songs)


----------



## Guest

will there be any room left in the barn for us? lol.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> will there be any room left in the barn for us? lol.


I have my square of real estate! Lol Just needing some space for my amp! 

Larry I will just bring my amp and then you don't have worry about anything!


----------



## Guest

Bring what you wish.


----------



## sulphur

@Lola 

Any foreshadowing on the "costume"?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> will there be any room left in the barn for us? lol.


I am bringing the kitchen sink as well! Lol


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> @Lola
> 
> Any foreshadowing on the "costume"?


It's not feasible for a one time thing! All picked out and paid for $235.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> @Lola
> 
> Any foreshadowing on the "costume"?


So I was going to come dressed to the nines in Goth attire with a gray satin top hat to match! What I had picked out was pure Victorian in shades of gray. I love Victorian anything. I checked some vintage store downtown TO but they didn't have what I was looking for! Just too much damn money for a one time thing.

I am wearing my Canadian chicks rock instead. Plain, simple and correct! Lol

5 more sleeps!

People don't forget to practice Rebel Rebel!
We need to look and sound sharp!

Ps I can play Rebel rebel in my sleep!

So excited I just may come with bells on my toes! Lmao 

Had a horrible dream about my Parker and my baby so being stolen last night! Dreams like these really suck! Wrecked my sleep.


----------



## Lola

Here is a tutorial in case someone needs it! This guy's lesson is perfect!


----------



## Lola

I am trying to learn Sufragette city but don't know if will have enough time!


----------



## Budda

You guys better have some simple stuff I can just jump into haha.

Bringing my former bandmate/multi-instrumentalist buddy so we arent down a drummer/bassist/guitarist/singer too much.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> You guys better have some simple stuff I can just jump into haha.
> 
> Bringing my former bandmate/multi-instrumentalist buddy so we arent down a drummer/bassist/guitarist/singer too much.


Simple stuff is about all I can do.


----------



## Budda

Then we are all set!

I used to know a bunch of covers, but it has been a while.


----------



## bigboki

Budda said:


> Then we are all set!
> 
> I used to know a bunch of covers, but it has been a while.


Well, how about you teach us some of tour songs on the spot and then you get "covered"


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> You guys better have some simple stuff I can just jump into haha.
> 
> Bringing my former bandmate/multi-instrumentalist buddy so we arent down a drummer/bassist/guitarist/singer too much.


No need to worry about that. There's plenty of every kind of musician there is. Harp players, bongos, percussion etc.

I can hardly wait to meet you Budda!


----------



## Budda

bigboki said:


> Well, how about you teach us some of tour songs on the spot and then you get "covered"


I vote I haphazardly relearn cortez the killer and we jam on that. Lola can do her grace potter impression.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I vote I haphazardly relearn cortez the killer and we jam on that. Lola can do her grace potter impression.


I don't know who she is but I have my Angus impression almost perfected!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I don't know who she is but I have my Angus impression almost perfected!


Sacrilege!


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I vote I haphazardly relearn cortez the killer and we jam on that. Lola can do her grace potter impression.


_I had a look at this song and while it's not my cup of tea, it may be yours. Knock yourselves out. I will jam to it but I not expending any time into learning this._


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> _I had a look at this song and while it's not my cup of tea, it may be yours. Knock yourselves out. I will jam to it but I not expending any time into learning this._


Not much to learn really but I suspect Budda was hoping you'd take the vocal


----------



## Budda

It's a couple chords and some fun. Havent played it in a few years myself.


----------



## davetcan

Budda said:


> It's a couple chords and some fun. Havent played it in a few years myself.


Em7 D Am7 .... knock yourselves out


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Em7 D Am7 .... knock yourselves out


Thx Dave for the chord progression!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Thx Dave for the chord progression!


Plus you can wank out on your Em pentatonic to your hearts content. Great jam song actually.


----------



## cbg1

Lola said:


> _I had a look at this song and while it's not my cup of tea, it may be yours. Knock yourselves out. I will jam to it but I not expending any time into learning this._



i found a little story some one told about taking lessons with "satch" ..... read this many years ago found it as soon as i added salon style into the search.... .;-)

__________________________________



Lesssons from a master



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bill Machrone - 12:43am Sep 11, 2003 EST

Proud MIMForum Subscriber

My friend and coworker, Sebastian Rupley, is PC Magazine's west coast editor and is an avid guitarist. I told him about the ongoing discussions that evolved from the Rolling Stone list, and he sent me the following. It blew me away.

------

When I was finishing junior high school in Berkeley, I negotiated with my mother to stop taking the classical guitar lessons she had forced on me so I could start to take rock lessons. Two blocks away from junior high was a tiny store called Second Hand Guitar Shop. There was a sign in the window that said "Rock Guitar Lessons" and it said they cost $8 for a half an hour. Purely because this was the easiest way to make my switch, and within my mom's set budget for the lessons, I went in and signed up. A couple nights later, this guy calls me at home and says "hi this is Joe Satriani, and I'll be your guitar teacher." He was 25 at the time, unknown, but as absolutely good then as he is today. He didn't even play in a band and when I would ask him why he wasn't out trying to hit it big, he would say "I'm working on some things right now." He told me to go to a stationery store and buy a quadrille notebook (there are crosshatched lines in them which means the diagram-drawing teacher doesn't have to draw the fretboard), and to show up on Tuesday at 4 p.m.



From the first lesson, I was aware of the force of nature that was in front of me. After about three months of lessons, Joe gave me a little talk about the musical family he had come from and the lessons he had taken with Lennie Tristano in NY. He said that Tristano would often give him "six note lessons." That meant that Joe would play five notes from a scale he had been assigned to learn, play a wrong note on the sixth, and then Tristano would announce that the lesson was over. I didn't know it at the time, but Joe was prepping my attitude for an onslaught he was about to bring my way. He said he wanted to switch my lessons to 7 p.m. on Tuesdays, and that there were seven other students he was moving to evening lessons. He said he wanted to try to turn all of us into good players, that he was going to pour some devotion into that, and that there would no longer be any time limit on the $8 lessons. From that day on, the evening lessons stretched on to two hours and sometimes longer--every week throughout high school. He put the other seven students--all but two of us in high school--together for many lessons, so that we could learn to improvise with other players. He discouraged us from playing in bands while we did this studying ("at this stage it will teach you to play like everyone else").



All eight of us put all of our hearts into it. None of us ever had a yearbook, or attended a single high school dance, or a game. We were the only people each other knew in high school. The amount of work Joe assigned us was medieval--often an entire quadrille notebook would be filled with assignments at one lesson. Play the Phrygian scale up and down each string. Play it in two octaves. Play it in three octaves. Harmonize it, three octaves, in thirds. Harmonize it in fourths. Use a flanger, a chorus pedal, and harmonics to take the scale to tonal ranges "unavailable to other players." You would stay up until two each night mastering all this, and then at your lesson Joe would play a rhythm based on the minor chords that go with a Phrygian scale, for you to solo over for a half an hour. If you fell into a quick pattern of playing common-sounding riffs, Joe would say "that sounds like Eric Clapton, and the world already has him." Your lesson would be over. Joe called this method of teaching modal improvisation where previously heard sounds are excommunicated "guitar minus the guitar."



By senior year, several things were clear among the eight evening students. One was that we were being taught in the salon-style fashion that people in Mozart's era learned music in. We had all also become quite good. Joe would leave the door of the guitar store open on hot nights, and people from the restaurants across the street would gather outside to listen. Because many of us observed the rule about not playing in bands, but were hungry for feedback, we would go into music stores, pull Stratocasters off the wall, and play three-octave arpeggios at breakneck speed. Even the employees would come over to watch.



A negative thing had crept into the group of eight, too, though. The two players who were out of high school and dedicating their time to learning from Joe had become far better than the others. Joe would frequently pair us up with them to push us, and boy did they. If you proudly displayed your three-octave arpeggios, Kirk would reach his right hand up on the fretboard to tap the same notes at the same speed, while simultaneously tweaking the volume knob so that you couldn't hear the attack on any note--only the swell of each one. It sounded like violin... guitar minus the guitar.



It seemed from watching them that our time was being wasted, that there must be others like them locked up in bedrooms all over America playing like them. This was a crushing feeling in a very competitive situation, where you couldn't see how bizarre the social experiment you were in really was. Our parents, worried about our obsession, had forced us to get good grades to keep taking the lessons, so those of us near the bottom of the pack of eight did the right thing and applied to college. We took our Hendrix pictures down from the walls, cut our hair, tried to become normal.



Joe encouraged four of the eight to pursue music after high school--even meeting with their parents ("Mildred, your son is going to be a rock star"). And then, when I was in college, the most amazing thing happened. All four who did pursue music almost instantly shot past what it is to be a rock star and ended up on the cover of Guitar Player magazine. They are: Kirk Hammett (Metallica); Steve Vai (David Lee Roth band, Whitesnake, solo career); David Bryson (Counting Crows); and Larry LaLonde (Primus).



In their first Guitar Player interviews, Kirk and Steve waxed on about their teacher, still locked up in a little guitar store. The editors helped Joe get hooked up with a tiny record label: Relativity. Joe wrote me a letter saying he had a small budget to record an album he would call Surfing With The Alien. I wrote him back saying I loved the title, that it corresponded to the lessons. It quickly became what it still is: one of the largest selling instrumental albums of all time. No Miles Davis or John Coltrane recording did better. Mick Jagger heard it, called Joe at his Berkely home, and invited him to be his lead guitarist on his first solo tour. After that, Joe could do whatever he wanted.



That's the cool end of the story: how his two favorite and best students lifted him out of obscurity. I think about that every day.



Steve Vai, is, btw, the very best rock guitarist on the planet (Joe conceded, senior year, that his student had surpassed him). He would spend all day transposing violin concertos for electric guitar. He is the guitar player that David Lee Roth chose after hundreds of auditions at the height of his Van Halen fame, and he is the guitar player that Hollywood cast as the Stratocaster-slinging devil in the end of the movie Crossroads. He comes from NY and plays there frequently. Make sure and go if you haven't seen him.



Sebastian


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Plus you can wank out on your Em pentatonic to your hearts content. Great jam song actually.


Awesome! I will "wank" out on the Em chord! So many variables which makes for some great improvising


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Awesome! I will "wank" out on the Em chord! So many variables which makes for some great improvising


I quite sure that @davetcan meant cranking out (i.e., wanking) some never ending leads using the E minor pentatonic scale.


----------



## Guest

cbg1 said:


> he is the guitar player that Hollywood cast as the Stratocaster-slinging devil in the end of the movie Crossroads.


IIRC, doesn't Steve do all the guitar playing in that movie?


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> IIRC, doesn't Steve do all the guitar playing in that movie?


Ry Cooder does all of Machio's stuff, I believe.


----------



## Budda

Pretty cool satch story!


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Ry Cooder does all of Machio's stuff, I believe.


Absolutely 100% true!


----------



## Adcandour

cbg1 said:


> i found a little story some one told about taking lessons with "satch" ..... read this many years ago found it as soon as i added salon style into the search.... .;-)


Here's a story I haven't told in a while. Not as good as the one above, but cool nonetheless:

I was obsessed with the sound of this amp Joe Bonamassa was playing in this youtube video. I don't recall how I found out what the amp was, but it turned out to be a Lazy J. I tracked down the only supplier in the states and started to speak with him over the phone. We talked about tone for about half an hour and he was telling me how amazing the amp sounded and how if the guy stopped building them, they'd be the next dumble. Everyone famous was buying them. I told him that was great, but I needed to know if it could get me some good dirt tones - like satriani and vai, but still get the tweed sound in the JB video.

He laughed and said, yeah, sure. I know for a fact - I signed Joe and Vai to Relativity records. They're holding a benefit concert for me next month. I was stunned. Cliff Cultreri made those albums happen - everyone thought it was a crazy idea, but he pushed and got it done. Then the conversation turned to _that_. Then I bought the amp, and I still don't sound anything like Vai or Satch.


----------



## Lola

I think Steve Vai is amazing but his playing just doesn't do it for me! I love a good shredder but nonetheless it doesn't touch my soul the way it should! 

On the other hand EVH is my cuppa! 

What's the difference in your HO?


----------



## Lola

Just checked the weather for Guelph for the 24th

Mainly sunny with a touch of cloudiness! 20% precipitation


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Ry Cooder does all of Machio's stuff, I believe.


I had a doh! moment there.


----------



## davetcan

I have no doubt that Cooder did all of the Machio slide/blues playing in Crossroads but I would be both shocked and incredibly impressed if he did the classical stuff in the final battle.

edit - found this quote on youtube, take it for what it's worth

"Arlen Roth, Ry Cooder, Bill Kanengiser, and Vai all played parts of Macchio's character's solo in the duel scene. The parts based on Paganini's Caprice #5 were mostly played by Bill Kanengiser."

edit 2 - this backs up the above.

Forgotten Guitar: 'Crossroads' and Its Unsung Guitar Hero, Arlen Roth


----------



## Roryfan

adcandour said:


> Anyway we can get a coles notes of who's going and when?


Going to see U2 the night before (here's hoping the show is everything my 14 year old self would have dreamed of - initial reviews have been good) so planning to show up late afternoon. In addition to the wife & kid I may have 2 drummers with me, one of whom can sing quite well. Or I may have zero drummers with me.....because.....you know...... drummers. 

Picking up my Derrick Bell slant 212 later today (thanks to @croy78 for wiring up a pair of vintage G12H30s) so debating bringing that + the 2oW head or something different to the barn. Work has been interfering with guitaring lately so I should probably go for the "he can't play for shit but goddamn he has nice tone!" rig.


----------



## Budda

My wife is out of town on the same day, so I may have to skip this one to be a dog dad. I didnt realize it was the same day she was going to visit friends. Hopefully I'll have it sorted by tomorrow night.


----------



## Adcandour

Roryfan said:


> Going to see U2 the night before (here's hoping the show is everything my 14 year old self would have dreamed of - initial reviews have been good) so planning to show up late afternoon. In addition to the wife & kid I may have 2 drummers with me, one of whom can sing quite well. Or I may have zero drummers with me.....because.....you know...... drummers.
> 
> Picking up my Derrick Bell slant 212 later today (thanks to @croy78 for wiring up a pair of vintage G12H30s) so debating bringing that + the 2oW head or something different to the barn. Work has been interfering with guitaring lately so I should probably go for the "he can't play for shit but goddamn he has nice tone!" rig.


Text me with an ETA the day of. I really wanted my wife to go, but she can't, so it may be me and my son (but only if the weather is good). I just think it'll be a cool experience for him.

I was playing guitar this morning and thought to myself...shit; I really need to bring my little Moratto and pedalboard to share my tone with the world


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> My wife is out of town on the same day, so I may have to skip this one to be a dog dad. I didnt realize it was the same day she was going to visit friends. Hopefully I'll have it sorted by tomorrow night.


Crate him for a few hours and beat that guilt. I'm not really one to talk, but you gotta live homebrew.

If you go, shoot off a text and let me know your timeframe.

Sometimes I need a break from being buried in goldies. There's another one sitting on my foot that you can't see.


----------



## Roryfan

Ooooohhhhhhh......volume wars......Ya Buddy!


----------



## Adcandour

Roryfan said:


> Ooooohhhhhhh......volume wars......Ya Buddy!


5w versus your 20w? I'm gonna have to secede.


----------



## Guest

I'm bringing my Traynor Ironhorse. 20/40w.
I'll keep 'er at 20 though.


----------



## Budda

I'd bring gizmo but I dont feel like hauling down and up the jamspace stairs haha.

@adcandour she would probably be fine, but she cant go on walks during her heartworm treatment so its more so getting her outside within a reasonable time. I think its a 3 hour round trip + actually hanging out with everyone.


----------



## cbg1

was really hoping to make it down for this one but apparently i have other plans ;-) crossing my fingers that things line up better in september


----------



## Distortion

What time does it kick off ? Beers OK ?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'm bringing my Traynor Ironhorse. 20/40w.
> I'll keep 'er at 20 though.


Can you say 11!


----------



## Guest

Distortion said:


> What time does it kick off ? Beers OK ?


Usually 2 ish. I always show up around 3.
BYOB. Make sure to bring enough to share with the rest of the class. lol.


----------



## bigboki

My wife and I will be coming from Toronto (Yorkdale mall area). If somebody needs a ride we will have up to 3 seats. We will try to arrive around 3PM and will stay until evening.

Let us know.

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> My wife and I will be coming from Toronto (Yorkdale mall area). If somebody needs a ride we will have up to 3 seats. We will try to arrive around 3PM and will stay until evening.
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> yours truly
> Bojan


I can hardly wait to see you guys! I am so happy you're coming! We have to get your wife to play the bass.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> I can hardly wait to see you guys! I am so happy you're coming! We have to get your wife to play the bass.


That will be tough task - but I hope you are up to it


----------



## Guest

Wow! 17 pages and still 3 days away.
Here's what to watch out for as you approach Gerry's farm.
The marker, not the guy standing there. lol.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Wow! 17 pages and still 3 days away.
> Here's what to watch out for as you approach Gerry's farm.
> The marker, not the guy standing there. lol.
> 
> View attachment 97961


That was the beacon that led us to this event! Just follow the yellow brick road to this guitar and it's directly a left turn at the guitar!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Wow! 17 pages and still 3 days away.
> View attachment 97961




Don't forget to click you heels together 3 times and say, "there's no place like home"!


----------



## Roryfan

Roryfan said:


> In addition to the wife & kid I may have 2 drummers with me, one of whom can sing quite well. Or I may have zero drummers with me.....because.....you know...... drummers.


Update - the singing drummer has a previous commitment & can't make it. The other one is still in, provided his wife gives him a day pass.


----------



## Roryfan

adcandour said:


> 5w versus your 20w? I'm gonna have to secede.


I won't use any pedals so it will be a fair fight.


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> BYOB. Make sure to bring enough to share with the rest of the class. lol.


Unless you have a ride home, do NOT eat the cookies!


----------



## Budda

Roryfan said:


> Unless you have a ride home, do NOT eat the cookies!


What about cookies for drivers?


----------



## Roryfan

Budda said:


> What about cookies for drivers?


Highly recommend bringing your own, so that you can still drive home. Trust me.


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> Unless you have a ride home, do NOT eat the cookies!


I have a ride home! Lol


----------



## Wardo

Gonna try but I still have to find someone to feed the pigs if I'm gone on Saturday


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Roryfan said:


> Unless you have a ride home, do NOT eat the cookies!


I bring driver-safe cookies every year.


----------



## Lola

I just learned Suffragette City! All the rhythm parts at least! Checking out the solo now. Yup, it's doable! Just have to practice! 

*Are you ready to rock? *


----------



## jdto

I am still working out the Rebel Rebel riff. I haven't had much chance to practice it and my left hand is acting up. I can do the rhythm part for Hells Bells if anyone wants to do that one. Also Have a Drink on Me. I am so-so on You Shook Me All Night Long, but could muddle through (the rhythm, not the lead). Other than that, I'll just try to look cool while playing the occasional chord


----------



## bigboki

jdto said:


> I am still working out the Rebel Rebel riff. I haven't had much chance to practice it and my left hand is acting up. I can do the rhythm part for Hells Bells if anyone wants to do that one. Also Have a Drink on Me. I am so-so on You Shook Me All Night Long, but could muddle through (the rhythm, not the lead). Other than that, I'll just try to look cool while playing the occasional chord


I am similar like you except on the similarity starts and end at "I'll just try to look cool while playing the occasional chord"
even looking cool is very questionable for me


----------



## Guest

After a few hours of drinking, I'm sure that we'll all look cool!


----------



## Adcandour

deleted. babies.


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> After a few hours of drinking, I'm sure that we'll all look cool!


A sound even better.


----------



## Scotty

That was not cool.


----------



## Adcandour

Scotty said:


> That was not cool.


You're not cool.


----------



## Lola

Ppl 2 more sleeps! I can't believe this event is just two days away!

Happy happy duck walk dance. I am bringing my devil horns with me. They even light up. I sound pretty juvenile but I don't care one iota!

I am counting the hours until we leave Pickering! I am so looking forward to putting a face to a name and seeing everyone from last September and playing some good old rock n roll!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

temperature is predicted to be 21......sunny........low of 13...........sweater evening........30% rain..............maybe....we can handle a sprinkle.............heck, a downfall.........excited to greet old friends, and to meet some new folks.......come if you can and arrive safe..............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

I have been watching the weather in Guelph all week! 
It's like waiting for Christmas morning to come when you were but an ankle biter. 

C'ya tomorrow! Will arrive at 1 ish!


----------



## Scotty

adcandour said:


> You'rewas not cool.


Yup, I'm not.


RIFF WRATH said:


> temperature is predicted to be 21......sunny........low of 13...........sweater evening........30% rain..............maybe....we can handle a sprinkle.............heck, a downfall.........excited to greet old friends, and to meet some new folks.......come if you can and arrive safe..............cheers, Gerry


I'll bet you are happy you are uphill from the flooding. That's the worst I've ever seen. Even worse 15 mins north of you. Feel bad for those with flooded homes


----------



## Scotty

adcandour said:


> You're not cool.


Yup. I'm not cool

Cool is for kids who don't know shit from putty yet.


----------



## Adcandour

Scotty said:


> Yup. I'm not cool
> 
> Cool is for kids who don't know shit from putty yet.


I'm pretty sure that's not what it means at all.


----------



## GuitarT

Just finished re stringing the DeArmond.  I won't be arriving until around 10:00 pm.


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> Just finished re stringing the DeArmond.  I won't be arriving until around 10:00 pm.


I have to leave around then. Maybe we'll meet.


----------



## Lola

Been practicing all night long and I sound like shit.


----------



## Wardo

Sometimes you can practice too much and it goes negative for awhile if you over do it.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Been practicing all night long and I sound like shit.


I havent practiced at all.


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> I havent practiced at all.


Phew! Neither have I.
We'll stumble through though.


----------



## GuitarT

Nor have I. Half the fun for me is trying to wing it as we go.


----------



## Budda

Leaving at noon from London. See you guys in roughly 5 hours!


----------



## Lola

Awesome!


----------



## Chito

Wish I could come.


----------



## Adcandour

Can someone pm me the address?

I know I've been there, but my memory is mud.

I have my son's guitar lesson in bradford until noon, and then I have to feed him lunch and be back in Barrie for dinner reservations at 5pm. Even if I'm there for an hour...

Also @Budda - you wanna help me facilitate a kijiji deal from a guy in London  (I may have just sold my remaining pre-rolas)


----------



## Wardo

This is from one of the earlier posts in this thread:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Lon...863914783880b0!2m2!1d-80.4961611!2d43.6602488


----------



## Adcandour

Thanks, I tried looking, but 20 pages....


----------



## Budda

adcandour said:


> Also @Budda - you wanna help me facilitate a kijiji deal from a guy in London  (I may have just sold my remaining pre-rolas)


For sure, send me the details.


----------



## Lola

Leaving in 1 hr. Drive carefully and stay safe!


----------



## jdto

I'm planning to leave Toronto around 1-1:30. I may have to go look at a Kijiji Strat on my way out in Mississauga (because I need another freakin' guitar). 

GAS is brutal. 

Anyway, see everyone around 2-2:30ish.


----------



## Lola

Road trip!


----------



## Budda

We are on our way.


----------



## Guest

heading out soon too.


----------



## Roryfan

Other possible drummer is working tomorrow & has to leave for Montreal this afternoon. See youse guys around supper time.


----------



## Lola

Almost there!

Pickering to Guelph 60 minutes!


Fast an furious!


----------



## Elad ACB Dale E. Cash

I'm in. Late evening drummers needed, so get off you lazy butt and plant those cheeks on a drum stool. Kit provided.


----------



## Budda

Well, that was fun. I'm glad we got to get out and Cam had a lot of fun.

Next time I'll figure out some songs to know hahaha.


----------



## Guitar101

Glad to see you guys . . . and girls are out there doin'it and not talkin about doin'it. If I were closer, I'd be right there doin'it with you.


----------



## Hamstrung

Another fun day.


----------



## sambonee

What a great shot. I'm sure it was fun. Sorry to miss it.


----------



## Chito

Waiting for photos.


----------



## Wardo

Well, its 2:15 a.m. and I just got home.

Had a great time and met a lot of people that I like.

I think next time I'll bring an acoustic guitar amp.

And, also thanks to Gerry and Annette for doing this.


----------



## Budda

Gerry always says "If people will come, I'll keep doing it" - I think people will always show up.

Big thanks to Annette (sp) and Gerry for another great event!


----------



## Adcandour

Had a good time. Wish I could have been there longer - an hour's not enough (didn't even crack the case to my guitar). My son loved it - and thanks for the amazing hospitality and swag Annette & Gerry.


----------



## jdto

Thank you for putting this on! I had a great time and it was great to meet everyone. 

The party was still going when I left and it was a blast. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## GuitarT

Great time once again! I'll post some pictures later today.


----------



## Guest

Man that was fun!
My voice is shot and my ears are ringing.
Quite a few new faces and I'm glad that I met you guys.
Don't ask me to remember your names though. lol.
Also a big thank you to Gerry and Annette for being such gracious hosts (as always).

Annette promised to send me pics and vids from any of their friends that sends her stuff.
My bandmate's wives took some too.
I'll post when I receive them.


----------



## Lola

Hey Annette and Gerry. Thank you kindly for planning this and making it happen. I truly loved feeding the horses the apples and carrots I brought for them. Nature at it's finest.

I had a blast yesterday. My improvisation skills were truly put to the test yesterday. Mental gymnastics of the highest degree(lol)

I couldn't believe some of the talent that was showcased last night.

My only complaint was that we didn't play Rebel Rebel.

Just as I was packing up you guys broke into Comfortably numb. I really and truly wanted to play that and I wanted to play the solo. Next time. 

Gerry and Annette your farm is really a slice of heaven. I had such a wonderful time meeting new people and rocking out. One of the highlights of 2017 so far.

September is just around the corner!


----------



## bigboki

Dear Annette and Gerry, thank you so so much for organizing this wonderful event. 
Also big thanks to all the participants and their family and friends. Milena and I had such a wonderful time, met so many great people, seen so many wonderful details around your house and barn, and of course met Secret and the animals!
Everything was absolutely perfect. Can't wait to meet you all in September.

Here are some of the images:
2017-06-24 Riff Wrath Jam - phototraveldiary


Yours very happy and thankful
Bojan


----------



## Guest

Beautiful pics Bojan. Thank you for sharing.
It was a pleasure meeting you and Milena.
Thank you for letting me play your Parker. That's a sweet guitar.
Hopefully, when you and Milena come back in September and maybe she'll hop on the bass?


----------



## jdto

Thanks for sharing the photos, Bojan.


----------



## Budda

Great to meet you yesterday Bojan. Sad I missed that parker though haha.


----------



## Guest

Here's a couple from roryfan. He'll be sending me some more.

Me, roryfan (with his '65 SG) and Mike










His daughter with the pony


----------



## bigboki

Budda said:


> Great to meet you yesterday Bojan. Sad I missed that parker though haha.


In September then!


----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## Roryfan

Nice photos, Bojan! Sorry that I couldn't stick around and socialize, but the girls were getting cold (despite Annette bringing them blangkets during the evening - wonderful hosts as always). It was great to see some new faces, some old faces & some new old faces.... ;-)

Those dual "harmony" leads were a blast, Lar. I also enjoyed before forced out of my comfort zone & learning a few new songs on the fly. From my perspective this was one of the best jams yet.

Finally kudos to Mike (?) with the Ibanez semi-hollow (FYI folks I'll remember your guitar long before I'll remember your name) for some very tasty slide licks & chord inversions, really enjoyed playing with you.


----------



## Lola

Larry I have to say that your soloing skills were absolutely superb! You definitely kicked it up a notch or two. 

This reminded me of Crossroads. Both of you were amazing.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Had a good time. Wish I could have been there longer - an hour's not enough (didn't even crack the case to my guitar). My son loved it - and thanks for the amazing hospitality and swag Annette & Gerry.



It was really nice to meet you and your son. Kudos for giving your son one of the greatest gifts that could ever be bestowed on an individual that being music and the love of it. He was really rocking out and he had so much fun. Maybe next time you can stay a little while longer.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Larry I have to say that your soloing skills were absolutely superb! You definitely kicked it up a notch or two.
> 
> This reminded me of Crossroads. Both of you were amazing.


Yeah, there was a lot of tasty guitar-playing on display last night. Kudos to all involved.


----------



## sulphur

I have to get down to one of these some time!


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> I have to get down to one of these some time!


You would absolutely love it! You gotta come!


----------



## Wardo

Spent most of today setting up a telecaster to work with 12 - 56 strings and re-jigging some of my songs to work on an electric guitar. Playing with a band was new to me but one thing I learned was that acoustics are too finicky in that setting - need something that just plugs in and go.

One of the guys who was playing drums is also a good guitar player and singer - had a good jam with him early a.m. just the two of us playing acoustic guitars and Gerry on harp and vocals and also JDTO on vocal for Dirty old Town.

Next time I'm gonna sleep in the back of my truck and stay until the last note is played.

Also thanks to Larry for helping me get into it and the Scottish guy - Ian I think it was - who, before walking off the stage so to speak, handed me his very nice Taylor guitar and said play something.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks to everyone who made the effort to visit............I hope you enjoyed the event as much as I did................I was pleased to have a couple of young ones to visit .....great jam.......some very memorable riffs...........very good vibes......my face still ache from all the smiles and grins............even a few back of the neck "chills" of witnessing some awesome players..............7 guitar players wailing at once........awesome.............I am the proud owner of a ****** bag, also a small plastic battery cover......and a couple of pedals......If you want them back, let me know..............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Wardo

Now that I think about it there was also a mighty fine rendition of What Will We Do With The Drunken Sailor at about 1:00 a.m. ...lol


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> Dear Annette and Gerry, thank you so so much for organizing this wonderful event.
> Also big thanks to all the participants and their family and friends. Milena and I had such a wonderful time, met so many great people, seen so many wonderful details around your house and barn, and of course met Secret and the animals!
> Everything was absolutely perfect. Can't wait to meet you all in September.
> 
> Here are some of the images:
> 2017-06-24 Riff Wrath Jam - phototraveldiary
> 
> 
> Yours very happy and thankful
> Bojan


Bogie thx so much for documenting such an exquisite day! I think I took 2 pictures and a small video as I was just too busy playing and having such a fabulous time. Lol


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Another fun day.
> View attachment 98857


Just wanted to know what kind of ear plugs you were wearing! I need me a pair. I need to protect my hearing at all costs.

My son was saying to me on the home, "could you imagine what life would be like if you lost your hearing?" That got my attention really quick! It's amazing what we take for granted.


----------



## Wardo

The shot rang out like thunder.
My ears rang like a bell.
No one come a runnin.
So I called the cops myself.

My name is Billy Austin.
And I'm 29 years old.
I was born in Oklahoma.
Quarter Cherokee I'm told.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Also thanks to Larry for helping me get into it


You're welcome my friend.
We all need a little nudge from time to time.


----------



## Wardo

Lola said:


> It's amazing what we take for granted.


My life long friend best man at my wedding etc pulled for Sears. One day he was helping to unload the trailer which he didn't have to do and he ripped a tendon out of his left arm. He was a very good guitar player and all round musician. Could figure stuff out note for note whether it was a jethro Tull electric solo on guitar or classical music on piano. The damage to his arm couldn't be repaired and he couldn't play anymore. In the 2 years or so that followed he drank himself to death assisted by prescription meds. When they finally got around to putting up a headstone there was an etching on it showing his guitar and a cross as well as an etching of a picture that I'd taken of him in about 1975 when he was sitting on top of my Traynor 4x10 cabinet drinking a beer. Kinda blew me away when I first saw that stone because I had totally forgotten about that picture. That's the way it is.


----------



## Guest

Some pics from Annette.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Some pics from Annette.
> 
> View attachment 99185
> 
> View attachment 99209
> 
> View attachment 99217
> 
> View attachment 99225
> 
> View attachment 99249
> 
> View attachment 99257
> 
> View attachment 99273


Sorry to bug ya. I only know you and Hamstrung! Is Mike the guy in the blue checkered shirt? And, who was that guy you had the "Crossroads" experience with? And Roryfan? Your band mates? Sorry for a million questions.


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> My life long friend best man at my wedding etc pulled for Sears. One day he was helping to unload the trailer which he didn't have to do and he ripped a tendon out of his left arm. He was a very good guitar player and all round musician. Could figure stuff out note for note whether it was a jethro Tull electric solo on guitar or classical music on piano. The damage to his arm couldn't be repaired and he couldn't play anymore. In the 2 years or so that followed he drank himself to death assisted by prescription meds. When they finally got around to putting up a headstone there was an etching on it showing his guitar and a cross as well as an etching of a picture that I'd taken of him in about 1975 when he was sitting on top of my Traynor 4x10 cabinet drinking a beer. Kinda blew me away when I first saw that stone because I had totally forgotten about that picture. That's the way it is.


Wow! That's so sad. I can relate though in a way. I know I would do something crazy if I couldn't play ever again. When playing or doing whatever in life makes you do ecstatic and then boom it's taken away from you forever. I don't even want to think about it!

Another thing too. After getting my hand mangled in a lawn mower accident I take great strides to protect my hands at all costs! I need to do the same for my ears. If I am asked to do something which I think may be a risk I will decline from doing said task! I cannot and will not put myself at risk ever again. Some people have said I am such a baby but the truth of the matter is that I don't care what they think of me. They don't "get it".


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Is Mike the guy in the blue checkered shirt?


Yes



Lola said:


> And, who was that guy you had the "Crossroads" experience with? And Roryfan?


roryfan, my 'crossroads' companion in green.












Lola said:


> Your band mates?


Tony on guitar/mic. No pics yet of Leo, our drummer.

(pic taken from bigboki's album)


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Just wanted to know what kind of ear plugs you were wearing! I need me a pair. I need to protect my hearing at all costs.
> 
> My son was saying to me on the home, "could you imagine what life would be like if you lost your hearing?" That got my attention really quick! It's amazing what we take for granted.


Nothing special, just some foam plugs that you can get at any drug store. I don't know how anyone could have managed without them yesterday. The volume was at pain threshold at times! That's why I started going wireless too! A great time nonetheless.


----------



## Budda

Molded earplugs. The best there is.

Good shot of Chuck's boy.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Just wanted to know what kind of ear plugs you were wearing! I need me a pair. I need to protect my hearing at all costs.
> 
> My son was saying to me on the home, "could you imagine what life would be like if you lost your hearing?" That got my attention really quick! It's amazing what we take for granted.


I got these not too long ago. They worked pretty well yesterday, although I took them out later when the volume went down a bit. They supposedly let a more balanced range of sound through and I find them more comfortable for longer periods of wear than the foam ones (they make my ears swear haha). Anyway, I like them.

Etymotic High-Fidelity Earplugs, ER20XS Standard Fit, 1 pair, Polybag Package https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00RM6Q9XW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_7diuzbRWPVRYF



Budda said:


> Molded earplugs. The best there is.
> 
> Good shot of Chuck's boy.


Yeah, yours looked like they were pretty high quality. Spending a lot of time on stage and in loud environments, I bet they really help.


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> Yeah, yours looked like they were pretty high quality. Spending a lot of time on stage and in loud environments, I bet they really help.


They are pretty great to have around. I can leave them in between the music and hear people talking without a problem, and then I don't get ringing or anything crazy when things get loud. Sadly I bought them *after* we jammed in a metal walled room haha. So long as you don't lose them they are a one-time investment. I bring them to concerts as well (when I remember).


----------



## Guncho

Any videos?


----------



## Lola

So all of you guitar players that were there, were you playing with tube amps? My piece of crap amp is solid state and I swear to god it sounded like I was playing an electrified zither! 

You guys just rocked the tones I heard you playing! Balls to the wall sound which was incredibly excellent. 

I want what you have.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> So all of you guitar players that were there, were you playing with tube amps? My piece of crap amp is solid state and I swear to god it sounded like I was playing an electrified zither!
> 
> You guys just rocked the tones I heard you playing! Balls to the wall sound which was incredibly excellent.
> 
> I want what you have.


I was using the roland JC-120 tucked away near the drums. Certainly not a tone I was used to but I wasnt trying to sound impressive haha. Anything clean and loud and I can get by.


----------



## Lola

And.... I have to personally thank you Gerry for being the ever observant one! You noted on one of my posts that I love anything Victorian! You gave me a beautiful keepsake Victoriana magazine! I have gawked over it quite a few times already!

Thank you also for the Riff Wrath T-shirt as well. Black is absolutely my favourite colour! I have so many Van Halen and ACDC shirts that have never been worn hoping to make a quilt out of them. The Riff Wrath shirt will be front and centre and the primary focus of this project.

This weekend was a memory in the making and I shall never forget it and how much fun I had.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> My piece of crap amp is solid state and I swear to god it sounded like I was playing an electrified zither!


I only had a quick peek at your amp. 
I think it was the same model Marshall (valvestate?) that my friend Tony brought as well.
I think it may have been the settings that you have on your pedals.


----------



## Lola

I turned off all the pedals to see if that would make a difference while I was playing but it really didn't. 

No it's not a Valvestate! It's a Marshall DFX 50. 

Need an Orange with a 1 X 12 cabinet.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> I turned off all the pedals to see if that would make a difference while I was playing but it really didn't.
> 
> No it's not a Valvestate! It's a Marshall DFX 50.
> 
> Need an Orange with a 1 X 12 cabinet.


Those can sound fine, just gotta know how to dial them in. What works at home doesnt usually work with a full band sadly.


----------



## jdto

I was playing my Atomic Amplifire 3 through a XiTone 112 powered FRFR cab. That was the first time I was able to play them loud, but I was pleased by how well the low-volume tone held true as I turned it up in there. I used a Plexi model with a boost and compressor on it for my Tele and a model called "Elder Young" for my Les Paul. I haven't messed with the stock presets too much, but I have tweaked levels for different guitars and saved them. There is an editor for the computer, but I need to fix my home computer to get into it.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Those can sound fine, just gotta know how to dial them in. What works at home doesnt usually work with a full band sadly.


Your absolutely right and while it was sort of on the back burner of my brain it really didn't dawn on me that it mattered as much until you touched on the subject.

It sounds great in the small bedroom/studio that I practice in. I do mess with the pedals and just dial the fx on the amp down. I had the pedals dialed in for home use but I didn't mess with them on Saturday. I should of though.

But I still want a nice tube amp.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I was playing my Atomic Amplifire 3 through a XiTone 112 powered FRFR cab. That was the first time I was able to play them loud, but I was pleased by how well the low-volume tone held true as I turned it up in there. I used a Plexi model with a boost and compressor on it for my Tele and a model called "Elder Young" for my Les Paul. I haven't messed with the stock presets too much, but I have tweaked levels for different guitars and saved them. There is an editor for the computer, but I need to fix my home computer to get into it.


I was listening to you play and you had some really nice tone happening! Your Les Paul is gorgeous. I would love to give a go at the next Riff Wrath if you wouldn't mind. I played Cheezyryder's at the Rehearsal Factory and I loved it! It's a really pretty guitar(sorry for the girlie squeal of delight)lol

My SG is very lonely lately! I will have to show it some lovin'.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Lola........in Sept. you and I will peruse a couple of small vintage {20 watt)......tubers in stock............could be good volume wise for at your home studio.....and miked for the jam.........I keep having this vision of a possible jam of low volume old school tubers..............done right they are loud enough..........but I digress.........personally I'm a big supporter of ear plugs.........but I have to admit........we do have a good location to get it wailing..LOL.........definetly acoustics worked with adequate electric amping................dang, I must be making up new words because spell check is on my case.........as mentioned in an earlier post' I have some stuff in the lost and found..............cheers for now...Gerry


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> Lola........in Sept. you and I will peruse a couple of small vintage {20 watt)......tubers in stock............could be good volume wise for at your home studio.....and miked for the jam.........I keep having this vision of a possible jam of low volume old school tubers..............done right they are loud enough..........but I digress.........personally I'm a big supporter of ear plugs.........but I have to admit........we do have a good location to get it wailing..LOL.........definetly acoustics worked with adequate electric amping................dang, I must be making up new words because spell check is on my case.........as mentioned in an earlier post' I have some stuff in the lost and found..............cheers for now...Gerry


Your a true gentleman Gerry and so gracious! Thank you kindly and we will definitely explore some territory when I see you and the Mrs. in September. I am already counting the days. 

I could be extremely happy doing a jam like Riff Wrath every weekend for the rest of my days on this planet! You and Anette are so awesome. And.....once again, I thank you for your kindness and amazing hospitality! Nobody knows how to throw a shindig like you and Anette. Cheers.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I was listening to you play and you had some really nice tone happening! Your Les Paul is gorgeous. I would love to give a go at the next Riff Wrath if you wouldn't mind. I played Cheezyryder's at the Rehearsal Factory and I loved it! It's a really pretty guitar(sorry for the girlie squeal of delight)lol
> 
> My SG is very lonely lately! I will have to show it some lovin'.


Thanks for the kind words. It is a nice-looking guitar and I am quite pleased with it. You would be more than welcome to give my LP a go  I'll be sure to bring it in September. 



RIFF WRATH said:


> Lola........in Sept. you and I will peruse a couple of small vintage {20 watt)......tubers in stock............could be good volume wise for at your home studio.....and miked for the jam.........I keep having this vision of a possible jam of low volume old school tubers..............done right they are loud enough..........but I digress.........personally I'm a big supporter of ear plugs.........but I have to admit........we do have a good location to get it wailing..LOL.........definetly acoustics worked with adequate electric amping................dang, I must be making up new words because spell check is on my case.........as mentioned in an earlier post' I have some stuff in the lost and found..............cheers for now...Gerry


Hi Gerry. I'll have to pick up my cooler bag in September. I don't get up your way all too often, although it is sort of on the way to the cottage (ours is in Grand Bend). Anyway, I'll be sure to get it at the next Riff Wrath. 

And yes, you are right about earplugs. I'm really glad I brought mine as it got pretty loud in there when everyone was going. It's well worth using them and spending a few bucks on a good, durable set.


----------



## GuitarT

Lola said:


> So all of you guitar players that were there, were you playing with tube amps? My piece of crap amp is solid state and I swear to god it sounded like I was playing an electrified zither!
> 
> You guys just rocked the tones I heard you playing! Balls to the wall sound which was incredibly excellent.
> 
> I want what you have.


I gave up trying to find a solid state amp that I like at higher volumes. I went back to a tube amp about 20 years ago (Fender Blues DeVille 4x10) and haven't looked back. I know solid state amps have come a long way in the last 20 years and if I were to go looking for a new amp I'd give some of them a try but I'm quite happy with what I've got now. I love the way tube amps respond to my picking. Tonal versatility is quite minimal, my amp is what it is and I'm okay with that. As long as I have a good clean sound and a good overdrive sound I'm happy. My amp has a drive channel and I use an old Ibanez Fat Cat pedal if I want to push it a bit more. That's the extent of my set up right now. I used to have a pile of pedals but I lent most of them to my nephew years ago and he moved to BC and I really haven't seen much of him since. I'd like to get another digital delay and maybe a chorus pedal again but that's about it. I like to keep it simple, plug in, turn up, play.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It is a nice-looking guitar and I am quite pleased with it. You would be more than welcome to give my LP a go  I'll be sure to bring it in September.


We rocked pretty hard! BTW your vocals were smooth and pretty sauve! When I sang for what it was worth I couldn't for the life of me hear myself. Have to press the reset button in September. 

Where is Grand Bend by the way? Isn't that in the Muskokas?


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> We rocked pretty hard! BTW your vocals were smooth and pretty sauve! When I sang for what it was worth I couldn't for the life of me hear myself. Have to press the reset button in September.
> 
> Where is Grand Bend by the way? Isn't that in the Muskokas?


Thanks. I couldn't hear myself singing much, because it was loud in there, so I have no idea how I sounded. I'm glad I didn't send anyone running 

Grand Bend is on Lake Huron, north of London.


----------



## Guest

Um yeah. We have to work out our volumes. It was loud.
Most of the jams in the past were mixed well.
We have to find that formulae again.

@RIFF WRATH, the pedals belong to Tony, the guitarist that came with me.
I'll email you regarding them.

@jdto, I'll grab your cooler bag for you and we can meet up some day convenient.


----------



## bigboki

Guncho said:


> Any videos?


from my album:
2017-06-24 Riff Wrath Jam - phototraveldiary


----------



## Wardo

I have this Traynor acoustic amp that I'll bring with me next time. It's 225 watts but I've never cranked it all that loud so don't know how it would do in the volume levels that were going when everyone was blastin. Wattage on an acoustic amp doesn't come out to as much volume as the same wattage on an electric guitar amp so 225 may not mean all that much.


----------



## Budda

I noticed things got a lot louder when the person with the les paul and marshall combo showed up. After the drummer said he couldnt hear the kit, I looked down and noticed his volume was maxed out. 

I suggest letting the guy who was running the mixer dictate everyone's levels next time. He's the one running vocal mics so he will have the best idea of what's appropriate imo.

I may rent an amp for the weekend if I can make the next one.


----------



## Lola

I have decided to rent an Orange amp and a cab as well. There's just something to be said about Orange amps and that is, I love them! They can take all the abuse that I love to give them.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I suggest letting the guy who was running the mixer dictate everyone's levels next time. He's the one running vocal mics so he will have the best idea of what's appropriate imo.
> .


Excellent idea! Then it's an even playing field.


----------



## Roryfan

Ya, it got pretty loud in there....this probably didn't help much, but I had a 20W Marshall dimed & couldn't hear myself at times. What's better than 5 guitars? 6 guitars! aka "Double Skynyrd".

@Lola I noticed that your tone had a lot of chorus. IME modulation can really wash you out of the mix & is best used subtly or in small doses. You might also want to try turning your master volume up & your gain down, lots of heavy guitar tones are surprisingly clean. Give Pete Townshend & Malcolm Young a close listen, those massive power chords still retain the definition of the individual notes.


----------



## Roryfan

RIFF WRATH said:


> I keep having this vision of a possible jam of low volume old school tubers..............done right they are loud enough.........


It'd be great to bring the Princeton & not get drowned out. In theory if the volumes are kept to a reasonable level you shouldn't even have to mike those low-medium powered tube combos, 12W wide open should be more than enough.


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> @Lola I noticed that your tone had a lot of chorus. IME modulation can really wash you out of the mix & is best used subtly or in small doses. You might also want to try turning your master volume up & your gain down, lots of heavy guitar tones are surprisingly clean. Give Pete Townshend & Malcolm Young a close listen, those massive power chords still retain the definition of the individual notes.


Thx for the FYI. I had my amp settings dialed right down for most of the jam! My chorus pedal on my board gave up the ghost long ago! It's does nothing. It's dead. I just like the way it looks on my board!

My tone was muddy at best! Everything sort of blended together!

I know that Angus and Malcolm when he was was still with the band that they didn't use very much distortion if any.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Um yeah. We have to work out our volumes. It was loud.
> Most of the jams in the past were mixed well.
> We have to find that formulae again.


Yeah, there was a little while there that it was ear-splitting, but it calmed down a bit later on. It would be good to get things to a decent mix where people can get their tone, others can listen and we can hear ourselves sing and play 


> @jdto, I'll grab your cooler bag for you and we can meet up some day convenient.


Thanks, man. Don't go out of your way as I can easily wait until the next Riff Wrath to grab it. I definitely plan on being there.


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> You might also want to try turning your master volume up & your gain down, lots of heavy guitar tones are surprisingly clean.


I did try that too. It's just the amp and maybe the player as well!

It's a toss up between a new amp and going to Rock n roll Fantasy camp. They're both on my bucket list. I wish I could afford both simultaneously. Not enough cash flow.

I think I will rent and go to Fantasy camp. I may never get a chance to do it again! Got to strike while the iron is hot.

I just did some research and RnR Fantasy camp in Torinto is only $500 for 3 days. That is very doable! As soon as the sign up comes for 2018 I am in! That includes 12 hours of jamming a day with your rock n roll mentor, recording and performing a live gig at a club! My sons said they would donate to the cause! Now I am super excited! This year it was Joe Perry. No announcements for next year just yet. Forget the amp for now cuz I will just rent when needed or maybe I will be able to pick up a tube amp for cheap from Gerry at the next RIFF Wrath in September!


----------



## sulphur

Lola, if you can find one in a music store, try the Marshall 2525, it comes in head or combo.
It's the Silver Jubilee Mini model, 20 watts, switchable down to 5 watts.

The gain channel is awesome and the clean channel is suprisingly good too.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Lola, if you can find one in a music store, try the Marshall 2525, it comes in head or combo.
> It's the Silver Jubilee Mini model, 20 watts, switchable down to 5 watts.
> 
> The gain channel is awesome and the clean channel is suprisingly good too.


Thanks for the advice and I will check it out! I really want an Orange though! They're brilliant! I have tried Traynor, Marshalls, JVC's and Vox but I always full circle back to the Orange!


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Thanks for the advice and I will check it out! I really want an Orange though! They're brilliant! I have tried Traynor, Marshalls, JVC's and Vox but I always full circle back to the Orange!


Then you should grab that 20 watt micro thing they make. Lexx was selling one for $140. KILLER tone.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Then you should grab that 20 watt micro thing they make. Lexx was selling one for $140. KILLER tone.


I want something a little more powerful though. Enough to gig. I don't want to have to mic it!


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> I want something a little more powerful though. Enough to gig. I don't want to have to mic it!


I can't remember if it's a loud 20 watts or not. I wouldn't dismiss it just yet.


----------



## bigboki

adcandour said:


> Then you should grab that 20 watt micro thing they make. Lexx was selling one for $140. KILLER tone.


Yeah it is a great one.
I got one couple of years ago. Lola if you want to try it - let me know and I can bring it for you on next rehearsal, and you can keep it whole August till Riff Wrath's in September


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Thanks, man. Don't go out of your way as I can easily wait until the next Riff Wrath to grab it. I definitely plan on being there.


Too late. I went up this morning to visit and grab Tony's (guitarist that came with me) pedals that he forgot.
I'm usually in T.O. every 3 weeks. We'll hook up sometime.



adcandour said:


> I can't remember if it's a loud 20 watts or not. I wouldn't dismiss it just yet.


My Traynor's 20/40 watts. I set it on 20 and the gain and volume were around halfway.


----------



## jdto

The Tiny Terror gets good reviews.


laristotle said:


> Too late. I went up this morning to visit and grab Tony's (guitarist that came with me) pedals that he forgot.
> I'm usually in T.O. every 3 weeks. We'll hook up sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> My Traynor's 20/40 watts. I set it on 20 and the gain and volume were around halfway.


Traynors are loud as shit, though. It should be their slogan. Yours sounded pretty damn sweet.

And thank for grabbing the cooler bag. Let me know when you're coming down.


----------



## Lola

Omgosh 


bigboki said:


> Yeah it is a great one.
> I got one couple of years ago. Lola if you want to try it - let me know and I can bring it for you on next rehearsal, and you can keep it whole August till Riff Wrath's in September


That would be excellent! Thx Bogie I would love to try it! Awesome!


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> I want something a little more powerful though. Enough to gig. I don't want to have to mic it!


20 watts is enough to gig with. If you need more than that, you guys are playing too loud. I've played with loud drummers, which are usually the reason why everyone is playing loud, and I can drown them out with my DRRI (22watts) if I wanted to.


----------



## sulphur

Chito said:


> 20 watts is enough to gig with. If you need more than that, you guys are playing too loud. I've played with loud drummers, which are usually the reason why everyone is playing loud, and I can drown them out with my DRRI (22watts) if I wanted to.


I completely agree. 

I gigged and jammed regularly with a hard hitting drummer with a Twin in the low setting, 25 watts.
At practice and jams, I'd run the clean channel around 4-5, at a gig, 6-7. Plenty loud.

My last band was quieter overall, even as a five piece, my 15 watt YGL1 held up well.
I'd run it with and extension cab, that may have helped, but settings were around 3-4 on the gain and 4-5 on the volume.
I'd run the same settings at jams, practices and gigs with that amp.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> Omgosh
> 
> 
> That would be excellent! Thx Bogie I would love to try it! Awesome!


Great, let me know when is your next rehearsal and I will bring it for you


----------



## Lola

You have outdone yourself Bogie with your photographic genius. I sent some pics to my boss at HO in MTL of our Riff Wrath weekend. She just loved the one of me in my rockstar pose(her words)She told me to get it blown up to send to her! Wow, what an honour! She said to autograph it to. I feel special. Lol

If the truth be told I walked away a little depressed after listening to the Crossroads duo duking it out. My son even asked me what was wrong. We had a very long conversation about goals and aspirations on our way back to Pickering! He understands me totally because he has gone through the same stuff in his professional body building career. It's nice to have a compassionate ear when you need one.


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Nothing special, just some foam plugs that you can get at any drug store. I don't know how anyone could have managed without them yesterday. The volume was at pain threshold at times! That's why I started going wireless too! A great time nonetheless.


What do I need to go wireless? I know I would love it.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> What do I need to go wireless? I know I would love it.


Yeah, a wireless would be nice. I bought a cheap Joyo wireless unit from Amazon.ca, but the signal wasn't good, so I returned it. I lost a lot of quality in my tone from that unit vs. a cable, which was too bad. I suppose it could have been that individual unit. The Line 6 units get mostly good reviews, but there are enough negative ones out there to make me cautious. I suppose I could get one from Long & McQuade, since they have such a good return policy.


----------



## GuitarT

jdto said:


> Yeah, there was a little while there that it was ear-splitting, but it calmed down a bit later on. It would be good to get things to a decent mix where people can get their tone, others can listen and we can hear ourselves sing and play


Ya, the volume seemed to drop a bit later in the evening. Part of that may be because we only had three electric guitars on the go along with the acoustics. I had no problem hearing you and Mike or myself. Probably be good to focus more on the mix at the next jam. My amp can be loud, very loud but I have no trouble getting the tone I want at lower volumes.


----------



## bigboki

jdto said:


> The Line 6 units get mostly good reviews, but there are enough negative ones out there to make me cautious.


I got the cheapest Line 6 - G10 from amazon (https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01BHPZQ1O/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_45?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB) and it was good. I did not notice any drop in quality, but two days owning it, the AC adapter (that is powering "base station") died, so I returned. I have intention to get it again, but did not do it yet.
I think Dan (Hamstrung) was using one at the Riff Wraths, perhaps he can give deeper thoughts?


----------



## Chito

jdto said:


> Yeah, a wireless would be nice. I bought a cheap Joyo wireless unit from Amazon.ca, but the signal wasn't good, so I returned it. I lost a lot of quality in my tone from that unit vs. a cable, which was too bad. I suppose it could have been that individual unit. The Line 6 units get mostly good reviews, but there are enough negative ones out there to make me cautious. I suppose I could get one from Long & McQuade, since they have such a good return policy.


I've been using a Line 6 G30 for about 10 years now and I have never had any problem with it. No cutouts, no loss of tone, although batteries only last about 6-8 hours. I use it for everything including practice, gigs. I've also dropped it a few times. I don't use the metal to hook it to the strap which is prone to break but I use a small leather case from levy's and that works even better for me. I like the idea of the newer Line 6 G10 where you don't need batteries. The transmitter can be charged through the receiver. I believe Hamstrung has one. I saw it at the previous riff wrath jam last september.


----------



## Lola

Does anyone know of the date for Riff Wrath in September? 

I hope it's not the long weekend! I can't remember last years date.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Does anyone know of the date for Riff Wrath in September?
> 
> I hope it's not the long weekend! I can't remember last years date.


Sept 9th.
Gerry always sets it up the week before CanDay and the week after Labour Day
so as not to interfere with any long weekend plans that people may have.


----------



## jdto

bigboki said:


> I got the cheapest Line 6 - G10 from amazon (https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01BHPZQ1O/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_45?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB) and it was good. I did not notice any drop in quality, but two days owning it, the AC adapter (that is powering "base station") died, so I returned. I have intention to get it again, but did not do it yet.
> I think Dan (Hamstrung) was using one at the Riff Wraths, perhaps he can give deeper thoughts?


Thanks. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Sept 9th.
> Gerry always sets it up the week before CanDay and the week after Labour Day
> so as not to interfere with any long weekend plans that people may have.


Awesome possum. I will be there!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Larry you look a lot like Craig T. Nelson, Poltergeist fame. 

Who was the guitar player with the glasses that sang in the plaid shorts? Amazing guitar player.


----------



## Budda

Hey what Im in a video? Haha.

@Larry @jdto Im in toronto twice a week, can deliver the cooler.

Maybe I should bring the whole halfstack next time...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Larry you look a lot like Craig T. Nelson, Poltergeist fame.


I'm not sure how to reply to that. lol.
Tried looking for a pic of him with a ponytail. No luck.



Lola said:


> Who was the guitar player with the glasses that sang in the plaid shorts? Amazing guitar player.


Tony. Guitarist in the band that I play bass for in Rockwood (twist, twist).


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'm not sure how to reply to that. lol.
> Tried looking for a pic of him with a ponytail. No luck.
> 
> I will find one.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony. Guitarist in the band that I play bass for in Rockwood (twist, twist).


Cool! He's awesome!


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> @Larry @jdto Im in toronto twice a week, can deliver the cooler.


Sounds cool! Let me know when you're heading in next and we'll meet up at the usual spot.


----------



## jdto

Thanks, guys. I appreciate it. 
@laristotle @Budda


----------



## Budda

laristotle said:


> Sounds cool! Let me know when you're heading in next and we'll meet up at the usual spot.


Sunday AM haha.


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> Sunday AM haha.


PM me to see if I'm awake, or even home for that matter. lol.
I'll be playing at a CanDay party Saturday and I'll have my air mattress in the back of my truck, just in case.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Ok guy,s , blame the house......my bad....no volume rules as such........gotta love living in the stix...LOL.....when things fired up it was a tad loud....LOL....what we gather for mixer sound is 4 front and center vocal mikes and 2 ceiling mikes,,,,,,,,,,,they collect the vocals and the "ambient" sound from the amps.... .....not perfect but juicy raw.............for the Sept jam I,m gonna have some ear plugs available..........(and a light for the piussior, you guys know what I mean.).......this is an opportunity for some folks to unwind and test their stuff.........common sense will prevail..........LOL.....more pics to follow, maybe even a video........pressure is on Laristotle.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> ....more pics to follow, maybe even a video........pressure is on Laristotle....


Tnx Gerry.
Already did some vids.


----------



## Lola

For sure that definitely required ear plugs! I honestly wished I had of bought some with me! The next morning it felt like there was a band playing in my head.


----------



## Wardo

From whatever exposure I got my ears weren't ringing the next day. I stayed outside when it was real loud but for the most part I didn't find it too bad once it toned down a bit.


----------



## Guest

I think it's when a 1/2 dozen or so were playing at once.
It's hard to sit out when you want to rock out with everyone else though.


----------



## Hamstrung

Chito said:


> I've been using a Line 6 G30 for about 10 years now and I have never had any problem with it. No cutouts, no loss of tone, although batteries only last about 6-8 hours. I use it for everything including practice, gigs. I've also dropped it a few times. I don't use the metal to hook it to the strap which is prone to break but I use a small leather case from levy's and that works even better for me. I like the idea of the newer Line 6 G10 where you don't need batteries. The transmitter can be charged through the receiver. I believe Hamstrung has one. I saw it at the previous riff wrath jam last september.


Yeah, it is the G10 that I use. The "bug" transmitter is much easier and convenient than the transmitter wired to guitar approach of the G30 which I used to own and sold to get the G10. The battery/belt pack of the G30 is pretty flimsy and has a tendency to break. My former bandmate ended up having to tape the battery door shut and use tin foil to maintain contacts. After switching from the G30 I had to return the first G10 I bought because the unit wouldn't show a full charge (base LED should go solid green at full charge but it never did). After it was replaced the new unit has worked flawlessly for me ever since. 
Some considerations. Despite the flaws of the G30 design you can choose different frequencies which is helpful if more than one is in the room. For a brief time we had two G10's going and it was sending the same frequency to two separate units which caused a lot of confusion. I subsequently found that you can use multiple G10s in the same room provided you pair them to their respective bases individually. I've never tested this approach to prove that it works.


----------



## jdto

Hamstrung said:


> Yeah, it is the G10 that I use. The "bug" transmitter is much easier and convenient than the transmitter wired to guitar approach of the G30 which I used to own and sold to get the G10. The battery/belt pack of the G30 is pretty flimsy and has a tendency to break. My former bandmate ended up having to tape the battery door shut and use tin foil to maintain contacts. After switching from the G30 I had to return the first G10 I bought because the unit wouldn't show a full charge (base LED should go solid green at full charge but it never did). After it was replaced the new unit has worked flawlessly for me ever since.
> Some considerations. Despite the flaws of the G30 design you can choose different frequencies which is helpful if more than one is in the room. For a brief time we had two G10's going and it was sending the same frequency to two separate units which caused a lot of confusion. I subsequently found that you can use multiple G10s in the same room provided you pair them to their respective bases individually. I've never tested this approach to prove that it works.


Thanks for the great info. I think I'm going to try the G10.


----------



## Guest

I briefly played 'outside' the barn with Hamstrung with my 25 foot cable.
Just to hear what it sounded like.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> I briefly played 'outside' the barn with Hamstrung with my 25 foot cable.
> Just to hear what it sounded like.


Yeah, it would be fun to roam around a bit like that. While most of my time is spent playing with in a few feet of my amp, I still like the idea of the wireless.


----------



## Hamstrung

jdto said:


> Yeah, it would be fun to roam around a bit like that. While most of my time is spent playing with in a few feet of my amp, I still like the idea of the wireless.


Given the volume levels I find I can hear the overall flow better and my amp better from 30 ft away since it's not blasting my ankles! Plus it's fun to watch people wonder who's playing a certain part when their not in the room!


----------



## Guest

I'm kinda warming up to the G10 as well. $250.



Hamstrung said:


> Plus it's fun to watch people wonder who's playing a certain part when their not in the room!


That threw me for a loop when you first did that last Sept. lol.


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Given the volume levels I find I can hear the overall flow better and my amp better from 30 ft away since it's not blasting my ankles! Plus it's fun to watch people wonder who's playing a certain part when their not in the room!


Ya I was wondering who was playing some parts for a while! The notes played didn't match any of the fingerings of the guitar players in the barn 

And then.....

The lightbulb went on! 

Love it


----------



## GuitarT

RIFF WRATH said:


> Ok guy,s , blame the house......my bad....no volume rules as such........gotta love living in the stix...LOL.....when things fired up it was a tad loud....LOL....what we gather for mixer sound is 4 front and center vocal mikes and 2 ceiling mikes,,,,,,,,,,,they collect the vocals and the "ambient" sound from the amps.... .....not perfect but juicy raw.............for the Sept jam I,m gonna have some ear plugs available..........(and a light for the piussior, you guys know what I mean.).......this is an opportunity for some folks to unwind and test their stuff.........common sense will prevail..........LOL.....more pics to follow, maybe even a video........pressure is on Laristotle.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

from Lori W.


----------



## Roryfan

@Lola should check this out. They are a surprisingly loud 5W & more of a classic tone vs. other Marshalls you may have played.

FS: - Like New Marshall..... Class 5


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> @Lola should check this out. They are a surprisingly loud 5W & more of a classic tone vs. other Marshalls you may have played.
> 
> FS: - Like New Marshall..... Class 5


This is a really hard choice for me. Rock n roll Fantasy camp 2018 or an amp? RnR Fantasy camp wins. The hands down winner!! If I really need and amp that badly I will rent one.


----------



## Wardo

I'd buy the amp and practice for years.


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> I'd buy the amp and practice for years.


I think playing with a rocknroll star trumps an amp IMHO.

Ask yourself this, if you had a chance to play with your GH, would you? Or, would you buy an amp?


----------



## Budda

You can buy an amp at literally any moment (funds allowing), Rn'R camp seems to be once a year. I'd choose the experience over the thing as well.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I think playing with a rocknroll star trumps an amp IMHO.
> 
> Ask yourself this, if you had a chance to play with your GH, would you? Or, would you buy an amp?


In this case I would be a pessimist and I would be worried that the R&R star you want to play with wouldn't be available for that session and there would be a substitute. If there was a clause in the contract that allows you to opt out if that happens, ok. If not, I would buy the amp.


----------



## GuitarT

Yup, an experience trumps gear every time.


----------



## Wardo

Lola said:


> ... if you had a chance to play with your GH, would you? Or, would you buy an amp?


Johnny Winter has gone to the great band camp in the sky so I don't want to be jammin with him any sooner than I have to ... lol


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I think playing with a rocknroll star trumps an amp IMHO.
> 
> Ask yourself this, if you had a chance to play with your GH, would you? Or, would you buy an amp?


As a matter of interest who is the star that is expected to be there?


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> As a matter of interest who is the star that is expected to be there?


For this year it was Joe Perry of Aerosmith! 

That is the caliber of rock n roll icons!

They haven't announced for 2018 yet.


----------



## Roryfan

Lola said:


> I really want an Orange though! They're brilliant! I have tried Traynor, Marshalls, JVC's and Vox but I always full circle back to the Orange!


In no way shape or form am I knocking Orange amps, but which Marshalls have you tried? There's a huge range in tone from model to model, you have to try a bunch before you write them off. If your experience is limited to DSL/JCM2000/Valvestate/etc. then you have yet to play a real Marshall (you darn kids get off my lawn!).

Pedal builders who claim to have built a MIAB drive me nuts! Which one did you capture the magic fairy dust from to put into your box? JTM45? Plexi Super Lead? Metal panel JMP? JCM800? Oh.....ALL of them at the flick of a switch. 

P.S. I love how Pagey taped over the "an" on his Orange heads for the Wembley reunion.


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> In no way shape or form am I knocking Orange amps, but which Marshalls have you
> 
> 
> 
> tried? There's a huge range in tone from model to model, you have to try a bunch before you write them off. If your experience is limited to DSL/JCM2000/Valvestate/etc. then you have yet to play a real Marshall (you darn kids get off my lawn!).
> 
> Pedal builders who claim to have built a MIAB drive me nuts! Which one did you capture the magic fairy dust from to put into your box? JTM45? Plexi Super Lead? Metal panel JMP? JCM800? Oh.....ALL of them at the flick of a switch.
> 
> P.S. I love how Pagey taped over the "an" on his Orange heads for the Wembley reunion.


Thanks for the sage advice. I really do have my heart set on the "Orange rocker 32". It's a new Orange amp. Give it a listen and tell me what you honestly think.


----------



## Lola

So someone, anyone I would like some feedback on the Orange Rocker 32 combo amp.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> So someone, anyone I would like some feedback on the Orange Rocker 32 combo amp.


I've only heard it on YouTube and it hasn't wowed me, but I will see if I can try one in person tomorrow as I plan on visiting Long & McQuade on Bloor. After that, I'll let you know my thoughts


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> Thanks for the sage advice. I really do have my heart set on the "Orange rocker 32". It's a new Orange amp. Give it a listen and tell me what you honestly think.


I never trust youtube demos of guitar gear, pedals, amps, guitars, etc. There's so many factors involved in the video recording process that it seldom gives a true indication of how the gear sounds. Specially amps. I suggest trying it out in person.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> So someone, anyone I would like some feedback on the Orange Rocker 32 combo amp.


I dont think most of us have tried one. Can you rent it?


----------



## Chito

Budda said:


> I dont think most of us have tried one. Can you rent it?


Probably very few have even tried it as it just came out. Also, I don't find a lot of people using Orange amps... YMMV


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I dont think most of us have tried one. Can you rent it?


Yes I can rent one. I never even thought of that!

Thx Budda, good call.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I've only heard it on YouTube and it hasn't wowed me, but I will see if I can try one in person tomorrow as I plan on visiting Long & McQuade on Bloor. After that, I'll let you know my thoughts


Wow! That's awesome. Thx so much Jdto


----------



## GTmaker

sometimes a little bit of thought into an arrangement can go a long way for a jam...
here is a good example.
G.


----------



## Guest

That was cool. Tnx for posting.
Here's another.


----------



## Wardo

It's all about the faces too ........... lol






Saturday morning blues shuffle:


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Yes I can rent one. I never even thought of that!
> 
> Thx Budda, good call.


Renting is a great way to spend some quality time with it. 
I'd also give this a look if I was you
FS/FT: - Traynor Custom Special 50 again


----------



## Scotty

Wardo said:


> Saturday morning blues shuffle:


Nice playing in that one


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Nice playing in that one


If you slow down this to 75% it is easily replicated! I am going to steal this whole song and make it mine!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hope you get your Amp.........Lola.....as I mentioned, I do have a couple of low watt tubers...............but I digress.......I want to officialy announce the second half of 2017 Riff Jam number 18.....that's 2 a year.............should we start a new thread or keep this one alive?......our next jam is set for SEPT 9.....write her down on the calander........by the way, for the next jam we are going to have some sound restrictions,,,,,,,,,hopefully peer supervised........LOL.....if you are able to plan for a awesome raw musical experience.............we look forward to meet and greet..............and enjoy the pastoral aspects.........cheers. Gerry


----------



## jdto

Sounds good, Gerry. I look forward to it.


----------



## Guest

I'd suggest a fresh thread as the date approaches.


----------



## Budda

At nearly 30 pages I'm not against a new thread  @RIFF WRATH 

Looks like I'm available for that one too! May have to borrow a 212 and bring the 2203 out though.


----------



## Chito

Same here, a new thread would be best specially after all these posts by Lola.  

I'm 90% sure of coming to the Sept jam.


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hope you get your Amp.........Lola.....as I mentioned, I do have a couple of low watt tubers...............but I digress.......I want to officialy announce the second half of 2017 Riff Jam number 18.....that's 2 a year.............should we start a new thread or keep this one alive?......our next jam is set for SEPT 9.....write her down on the calander........by the way, for the next jam we are going to have some sound restrictions,,,,,,,,,hopefully peer supervised........LOL.....if you are able to plan for a awesome raw musical experience.............we look forward to meet and greet..............and enjoy the pastoral aspects.........cheers. Gerry


We will be on a mission Gerry! Let's check it out.

I am coming to the 2nd part of Riff Wrath. I wouldn't miss it for the world!


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I've only heard it on YouTube and it hasn't wowed me, but I will see if I can try one in person tomorrow as I plan on visiting Long & McQuade on Bloor. After that, I'll let you know my thoughts


Hey, did you get a chance to test drive the amp?


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> Same here, a new thread would be best specially after all these posts by Lola.
> 
> I'm 90% sure of coming to the Sept jam.


What can I say? Just call me Chatty Cathy!


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Hey, did you get a chance to test drive the amp?


Unfortunately, someone was in that glass room testing a metal pedal and it was too loud for anyone else to try anything. If I get there again this week, I'll try it.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Unfortunately, someone was in that glass room testing a metal pedal and it was too loud for anyone else to try anything. If I get there again this week, I'll try it.


No worries! I will check it myself this week if I have time. There is a L&M just a stones throw from my house .


----------



## Lola

We have to play something Canadiana for September.

How about BTO's Taking care of business?

If that don't get your groove on happening I don't know what will!


----------



## Lola

Let's just continue on with this thread. 

No need to start a new one. 

Ya, I talk too much but so what.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Let's just continue on with this thread.
> 
> No need to start a new one.
> 
> Ya, I talk too much but so what.


....,or you could have started a different thread to talk about your new amp and playing Joe Perry's latest hits, this thread was about the jam.




Roryfan said:


> Pedal builders who claim to have built a MIAB drive me nuts! Which one did you capture the magic fairy dust from to put into your box? JTM45? Plexi Super Lead? Metal panel JMP? JCM800? Oh.....ALL of them at the flick of a switch.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Whoa.............that's farm talk...lol..........we can keep this thread going..........but we don,t want the train go off the tracks........lol......OK here is the way I see things,,,,next jam is Sept. 9, Saturday, guarantied beautiful fall weather, we hope.................we are going to have ear plugs..........and something we have not done in the past {much} is to try to establish a maximum volume..........some where between ear bleed and 11.....maybe around 7 ....lol....crap, we have not reall y have had to think about rules......and we won,t.........common sense shall prevail...........lol................by for now, Gerry


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> Whoa.............that's farm talk...lol..........we can keep this thread going..........but we don,t want the train go off the tracks........lol......OK here is the way I see things,,,,next jam is Sept. 9, Saturday, guarantied beautiful fall weather, we hope.................we are going to have ear plugs..........and something we have not done in the past {much} is to try to establish a maximum volume..........some where between ear bleed and 11.....maybe around 7 ....lol....crap, we have not reall y have had to think about rules......and we won,t.........common sense shall prevail...........lol................by for now, Gerry


I have some ear plugs. I went out right after Riff Wrath and got some cheap crappy ones that will do the trick for now! 

Common sense shall prevail! 

I am so excited to be able to attend this again on September 9th. To be in the company of like minded people and to be surrounded by such breath taking scenery is a dream come true for me!


----------



## Lola

I am dying to see the Crossroads duo duke it out again! 

Roryfan VS Laristotle lol

This was one of the most amazing highlights of the event!


----------



## Lola

Can someone anyone tell me who it was that I played Maryjanes last dance with? It was around 9:30! This guy had glasses on and was playing an electro acoustic! He came up to me and was talking with me about how well I played! That was such a nice compliment. It sort of floored me but in a good way!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am dying to see the Crossroads duo duke it out again!
> 
> Roryfan VS Laristotle lol
> 
> This was one of the most amazing highlights of the event!


Tnx Lola.
It wasn't a competition though. lol.
More a point/counter point, complimenting each other kinda' thing.
It was La Grange.
Here's a bit of it.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Tnx Lola.
> It wasn't a competition though. lol.
> More a point/counter point, complimenting each other kinda' thing.
> It was La Grange.
> Here's a bit of it.


I know it wasn't really a competition just a friendly jousting of guitar talents. I was really teasing if anything. I know that's how you and Rory would view it anyhow cuz you guys are very laid back!


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Can someone anyone tell me who it was that I played Maryjanes last dance with? It was around 9:30! This guy had glasses on and was playing an electro acoustic! He came up to me and was talking with me about how well I played! That was such a nice compliment. It sort of floored me but in a good way!



Does anybody know the name of this person?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I know that's how you and Rory would view it anyhow cuz you guys are very laid back!


We jammed a few times together in the past.
Even played at a labour day weekend b-day party once.
The man's quite the blues player.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Does anybody know the name of this person?


would it be this gentleman?


----------



## Lola

Nope not that guy. This guy wore glasses and played the electro acoustic and sang. God I wished I could remember his name! Was it Grant or Garrett? Idk


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Nope not that guy. This guy wore glasses and played the electro acoustic and sang. God I wished I could remember his name! Was it Grant or Garrett? Idk


Well the guy on the left is wearing glasses and has his acoustic plugged in


----------



## NorlinNorm

laristotle said:


> Tnx Lola.
> It wasn't a competition though. lol.
> More a point/counter point, complimenting each other kinda' thing.
> It was La Grange.
> Here's a bit of it.


Some tasty licks!!!!


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Well the guy on the left is wearing glasses and has his acoustic plugged in


That's the only pic that I have that relates.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> That's the only pic that I have that relates.


I know but that's not the guy!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I know but that's not the guy!


Maybe he'll show up in Sept?


----------



## Wardo

Now I'm gonna have to get contacts and learn the Mary Jane song ...lol


----------



## Wardo

davetcan said:


> Well the guy on the left is wearing glasses and has his acoustic plugged in


That guitar was very kindly handed to me by it's owner when he went off to get a beer or whatever.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> That guitar was very kindly handed to me by it's owner when he went off to get a beer or whatever.


was he wearing glasses?


----------



## Wardo

I don't think so. There is a picture or two of him playing and singing. Scottish background dude but from here. Name might have been Ian but I am lousy with names.

Playing music with decent people is a god damn awesome way of life.


----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> I don't think so. There is a picture or two of him playing and singing. Scottish background dude but from here.


Was it Harry? [email protected] Smith ...Plays a beautiful old Gibson acoustic and smokes a pipe.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Was it Harry? [email protected] Smith ...Plays a beautiful old Gibson acoustic and smokes a pipe.


I think so but I am not quite sure. Maybe idk. Do you have a picture of Harry? It was just before I packed up and left around 10:15.

Just a sidebar. I told the guys in the band about this event and how much fun it was and the bonus was, the gorgeous scenery. 

I was thinking we could carpool but it's not really possible with everyone's gear. Maybe two cars or something like that!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I think so but I am not quite sure. Maybe idk. Do you have a picture of Harry? It was just before I packed up and left around 10:15.


I can't find a pic of Harry and I wasn't at this most recent jam.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> I can't find a pic of Harry and I wasn't at this most recent jam.


Maybe someone who reads this will have a picture of Harry.


----------



## Lola

Or it could be Ian?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Tnx Lola.
> It wasn't a competition though. lol.
> More a point/counter point, complimenting each other kinda' thing.
> It was La Grange.
> Here's a bit of it.


Shit! This is hybrid picked and this is hard! I just would love to play the opening intro riff and then improvise in the key A for September. 

You guys were incredible! I wanna play like you when I grow up!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Shit! This is hybrid picked and this is hard! I just would love to play the opening intro riff and then improvise in the key A for September.
> 
> You guys were incredible! I wanna play like you when I grow up!


You can cheat, I usually just play double stops with a pick 

Oops, scratch that, I was thinking about Tush, LOL.

Here's the simple version for you though. Doesn't sound as good but works in a pinch.


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> You can cheat, I usually just play double stops with a pick
> 
> Oops, scratch that, I was thinking about Tush, LOL.
> 
> Here's the simple version for you though. Doesn't sound as good but works in a pinch.


It's a good alternative lesson. I really need to get obsessive with hybrid picking to get better at it! I don't think I have ever played a song where it was required! A new challenge has been created.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> It's a good alternative lesson. I really need to get obsessive with hybrid picking to get better at it! I don't think I have ever played a song where it was required! A new challenge has been created.


Keep at it. Its awkward at first, but you may find you take to it quickly


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Keep at it. Its awkward at first, but you may find you take to it quickly


Hey Scotty do you have any exercises that you could recommend?


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Hey Scotty do you have any exercises that you could recommend?


Sorry, no. I am the most undisciplined player you will ever find. No lessons, play by ear, play by mood. I have what I would call "guitar lesson A.D.D"
But, not t0o long ago, I started dabbling with it and after noodling around with the concept and found it to be an interesting way to play. Actually, it opened the door to playing without a pick entirely sometimes, which is something I could never get into before. And it's brought a real richness to my playing...a whole new open canvas.


----------



## Lola

Permission requested to play Cinnamon girl. 

Double drop D tuning!


----------



## jdto

Hell yeah. Let's go for it. I am putting together a PDF lyric sheet so we can remember lyrics and where the solos go and stuff. I hope you don't mind. I am not the most organized person in the world, but when I do something, I like to do it right. Cool?


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Hell yeah. Let's go for it. I am putting together a PDF lyric sheet so we can remember lyrics and where the solos go and stuff. I hope you don't mind. I am not the most organized person in the world, but when I do something, I like to do it right. Cool?


I am definitely up for this! Ya cool man! lol


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I am definitely up for this! Ya cool man! lol


Great. Well, we can do messages to arrange that stuff. I may have had a couple of glasses of wine tonight and thought this was our messages


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Great. Well, we can do messages to arrange that stuff. I may have had a couple of glasses of wine tonight and thought this was our messages


I would like you to sing it, if that's okay with you! You have a very nice voice which would be enhanced this style of song,


----------



## Lola

Rock n roll Hoochie coo! Just learned this except the solo. What a fun song!


----------



## Lola

Yes I am a bit juvenile but 


43 DAYS AND COUNTING! 

c'mon people let's get a little excited!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

I have decided to rent an amp for Septenber 9th. It's $32 for the week or there abouts. I have gift cards so it's already covered!

I have decided to rent a tube combo, that way I won't have to carry the head and the cabinet around with me! Just more convenient.

Space is tight in my little studio/bedroom but I will make it fit!

If you could only see my studio now! Music sheets all over the floor, picks spread out all over the desk! Guitar and amp cords all over the place! It looks like a hurricane wreaked havoc in this place! Lol

Now the decision is, what one to rent?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Now the decision is, what one to rent?


The one that you may want to own one day.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> The one that you may want to own one day.


I think one is the Fender deluxe and the other is the Blues Junior!


----------



## Guest

I'm not up on those amps, but, there are many on this site that can be helpful.
Maybe stroll into L&M Tues for their 6 month/0% interest sale?
Flyers


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'm not up on those amps, but, there are many on this site that can be helpful.
> Maybe stroll into L&M Tues for their 6 month/0% interest sale?
> Flyers


I can't but thx for the heads up. Every cent I save is destined for the RnR fantasy camp 2018. I have 10 months to save up.


----------



## Guest

If you look on the last page of their flyer, they have a deal on rentals.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> If you look on the last page of their flyer, they have a deal on rentals.


Thx for the headsup! You always look out for me and I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Guest

We all look out for each other.


----------



## Wardo

The delux might weigh about 50 lbs if that's an issue.

Unless they are lighter now but the twins and such were always really heavy.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> The delux might weigh about 50 lbs if that's an issue.


@Lola, you may want to consider a head/cab set up and take two trips to the car?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> @Lola, you may want to consider a head/cab set up and take two trips to the car?


50 - 75 lbs I am good. My Marshall weighs in at 52 lbs I think. It's heavy but nothing I can't handle.


----------



## Lola

Ok ppl! We *have to play THIS song! *Look at how much fun they're having. I want to have this much fun playing this song. *Just have to!!
*
You have to go to You tube. Sorry! It's worth the trip though. 

Grab you guitar and just play along. It's so much damned fun. 
*




*


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Tnx Lola.
> It wasn't a competition though. lol.
> More a point/counter point, complimenting each other kinda' thing.
> It was La Grange.
> Here's a bit of it.


+1 on a call & response kinda thing vs. a "battle" of some type, Lar & I have played together quite a bit in the last few years.



laristotle said:


> We jammed a few times together in the past.
> Even played at a labour day weekend b-day party once.
> The man's quite the blues player.


Thanks for the compliments guys/gal, but I actually get frustrated by my lack of theoretical knowledge which translates into lousy chops in any other genre of music.


----------



## Roryfan

davetcan said:


> You can cheat, I usually just play double stops with a pick
> 
> Oops, scratch that, I was thinking about Tush, LOL.
> 
> Here's the simple version for you though. Doesn't sound as good but works in a pinch.


Thanks for posting that Dave, I never knew/bothered to learn what that little extra fill on the main riff was.

IMO you can get away with double stops provided you use upstrokes & proper left hand muting technique, esp. in a barn with 6 other guitar players.


----------



## Roryfan

Lola said:


> I think one is the Fender deluxe and the other is the Blues Junior!


Which Deluxe? Deluxe Reverb reissue (thumbs up emoji) or one of the Blues/Hot Rod models (thumbs down emoji)?

IIRC renting for a month usually doesn't cost much more than a week (maybe the equivalent of 2 weeks?) so if you can swing it that would give you some time to get to know the amp & find the sweet spot(s) with your guitars & pedals.

P.S. Those new Bassbreakers might be worth a look too.


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> Which Deluxe? Deluxe Reverb reissue (thumbs up emoji) or one of the Blues/Hot Rod models (thumbs down emoji)?
> .


Could you pls explain why you like one and not the other.


----------



## Lola

Let the "official countdown" begin! 

30 days and counting!


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Let the "official countdown" begin!
> 
> 30 days and counting!


----------



## Lola

Need some help! Pulleeze. 

Here is what I found on L&M's site for rental amps. Too many to play and not enough minutes in the day to do so.

Could you give me some feedback and maybe help me to decide pls and thx. Btw they're all combo tube amps.

Fender 65 Twin Reverb

Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb

Fender Blues Jr 111

Fender 65 Deluxe Reverb

Fender Hot Rod Deluxe 111

Vox AC15C1 15 watt Tube Combo

Vox AC30C2 30 watt Tube Combo

Traynor Custom Valve 50 watt All Tube Combo

I do believe I played the 65 Deluxe Reverb at the Rehearsal Factory and I loved that! It made my guitar just sing! I have to make sure though before I committ. Rehearsal next Friday so I will check then.

I also played Larry's Traynor combo at Riff Wrath last year and I really liked that as well! Do I really need a 50 watt tube amp though?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I also played Larry's Traynor combo at Riff Wrath last year and I really liked that as well!


Actually, you were playing through my Marshall '75 reverb'.
I was using the Traynor 'Bloc100'.
Both SS amps btw.



Lola said:


> Do I really need a 50 watt tube amp though?


I was using my Traynor Ironhorse at June's jam and I had that set at 20 watts.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Need some help! Pulleeze.
> 
> Here is what I found on L&M's site for rental amps. Too many to play and not enough minutes in the day to do so.
> 
> Could you give me some feedback and maybe help me to decide pls and thx. Btw they're all combo tube amps.


I'll give you my take on these based on what I know and what I've read about the amps on your list. I've listened to a lot of demos and tried to plug in whenever I get a chance. Recently, I've had some GAS for the Marshall Silver Jubilee Mini amps and have tried both the combo and the head. They sound pretty good, but they are pricey. I can get pretty close to that sound with my AmpliFire 3 and XiTone cab (or even headphones when necessary) and keep my wife/neighbours happy, so it's probably not on the cards for now. 



> Fender 65 Twin Reverb


Probably too big and loud for what you need. 64lbs and 85W!



> Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb


Supposed to sound pretty good. I've heard them in demos only, so I'll let others comment on the tone who've played them in person. They supposedly have a Bassman-style tone stack for pedal-lovers. No master volume, so you'd probably need pedals for dirt for home use.



> Fender Blues Jr 111


Very popular small tube amps. Some like them a lot, some don't (as @Roryfan seemed to mention above). These amps are also popular as a mod platform and there is a whole website dedicated to modding them to sound good (BillM).



> Fender 65 Deluxe Reverb


A reissue of a classic with classic tone. This amp is an all-timer. Similar volume issues to its Custom cousin above. I played one at L&M Mississauga with an ES-335 and it sounded pretty good but it was getting loud before you could really hear it start to do its thing. As an apartment-dweller, I wouldn't be able to use it at home much if at all, but you might have more luck. I suppose I'd have to throw some pedals in front of it to use it.



> Fender Hot Rod Deluxe 111


Loud, but I don't know much more about it. I think I played one when I was taking guitar lessons, but it had a Boss effects board in front of it, so I'm not sure how it sounds on its own. The sounds I was getting out of it were decent, if memory serves. That said, memory doesn't always serve 



> Vox AC15C1 15 watt Tube Combo
> 
> Vox AC30C2 30 watt Tube Combo


I haven't played either of these, so I can't say much about them. They make nice sounds on the video demos. I rented the baby version (AC4) for a while and it was decent, though very bright, especially when combined with my Tele. It's supposed to be similar to the top boost channel on the big daddy. It took me some time to tame it and get a sound I liked.



> Traynor Custom Valve 50 watt All Tube Combo


Haven't seen one.



> I do believe I played the 65 Deluxe Reverb at the Rehearsal Factory and I loved that! It made my guitar just sing! I have to make sure though before I committ. Rehearsal next Friday so I will check then.


That should be fun!



> I also played Larry's Traynor combo at Riff Wrath last year and I really liked that as well! Do I really need a 50 watt tube amp though?


50 Watts is a beast of an amp.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Actually, you were playing through my Marshall '75 reverb'.
> I was using the Traynor 'Bloc100'.
> Both SS amps btw.
> 
> 
> 
> I was using my Traynor Ironhorse at June's jam and I had that set at 20 watts.


Sorry! Too many cookies that day! What was I thinking?


----------



## Wardo

Maybe go to Cosmo and try a Blackstar. They also rent stuff but I didn't look at which brands.

I haven't tried a Blackstar other than the practice amp that I have. But if I was looking for something bigger than my Fender Super Champ I'd at least check out Blackstar just for curiosity. 

The stuff on the L&M list I'd pass on except that I'd like to try a Blues Junior or one of the variations on them to see if I like them; also the reissue amps that they have, would like to try them too.

Twins and such are too much.


----------



## Distortion

Lola You being a AC/DC fan you should look at the Hot rod deluxe 3. Your going to want to dial in some gain and that amp will do it. It covers all bases.


----------



## Roryfan

@jdto other than the reverb, I actually like the Blues Jr., even better if you can get one with an upgraded speaker, although I prefer the Pro Jr. to the Blues Jr. FWIW I've owned several variations of these 15W EL-84 amps & the combo cab makes a huge difference. The best Blues Jr. had a solid wood bubinga cab & the best Pro Jr. was a tie between a first year tweed-covered one & a 60th Annie ('06?) blonde that had a solid ash cab.

The amp that I'm not a fan of is the Blues Deluxe/Hot Rod Deluxe as it's only useful as a clean pedal platform, the built-in drive channels sound like a$$

If you need clean headroom & are going the pedal route for dirt, a Princeton or Deluxe Reverb Reissue is the obvious choice, although I would look for a Custom Vibrolux Reverb from 10+ years ago - - plenty loud (30W IIRC) but not too heavy, nice punch from the 2x10s, very good 'verb & trem, lots of clean headroom on the Bright channel, power tube breakup at reasonable levels on the Normal channel & much warmer cleans than any of the blackface RI amps thanks to its' lack of a negative feedback loop. Although it has blackface cosmetics, the CVR is more like a mini Vibro King than a mid-late 60s Vibrolux, do not confuse it with the silverface 68 Vibrolux Reverb RI.


Re: Vox amps, an AC30 is crazy loud & a pig to lug around, an AC15 will be more than adequate, but pay attention to the speaker (for maximum Voxiness, you need a 12" AlNiCo Blue). 

There are several versions of AC4s avail. now, some with MV, Top Boost etc. Avoid the 1x8 & 1x10 combos as they sound quite boxy, likely due to the combo of cheap Chinese tubes & speakers with a closed-back cab. 

However my home amp is an AC4TV head loaded with NOS tubes (that $100 made a YUUUUGE difference) that chased a very expensive Marshall 1W "Offset" head/cab out the door. When set to 1W & plugged into a 212, I rarely turn the AC4 up past halfway, 4W is louder than you think. Actually, I once brought the AC4 & a 112 loaded with a Weber ceramic Blue Dog to Riff Wrath. I had no clean headroom & there were only 2 guitar players, but I kept up with the drummer just fine.

P.S. Voxes generally take pedals very well.


----------



## Roryfan

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index...ed-speaker-make-an-offer.149329/#post-1509433


----------



## jdto

Thanks, @Roryfan. @Lola, there's some great advice there.


----------



## JBFairthorne

A few weeks away and (fingers crossed) I'm trying to make arrangements to attend.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I've arranged for someone to feed the pigs again so should be there if all goes well. 

Last one seems like it was a couple of weeks ago. Who knows where the time goes - probably down a god damn hole somewhere.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> A few weeks away and (fingers crossed) I'm trying to make arrangements to attend.


Hope to see you there JB!


----------



## Lola

Only 28 days and counting!


----------



## Shooter177

Lola if you haven't rented somthing yet I have a ygl1 traynor you can borrow for a week or so, if you think it will help you on your hunt for tone! I'm going to PEI and can't make it to the riff wrath, so mabie my amp could at least go!


----------



## Lola

Shooter177 said:


> Lola if you haven't rented somthing yet I have a ygl1 traynor you can borrow for a week or so, if you think it will help you on your hunt for tone! I'm going to PEI and can't make it to the riff wrath, so mabie my amp could at least go!


That is so nice of you! Thx kindly and I will take you up on your offer!

Didn't I play with you at the Rehearsal factory once? I remember you being a George Thorogood fan! Pm me your address and a good time to come and get it.

Wow, this is so kind and so thoughtful!

Keep in mind though that Riff wrath isn't until September 9th. If I was going to rent it was going to be the week before this event. Are you okay with that?


----------



## Shooter177

Lola said:


> That is so nice of you! Thx kindly and I will take you up on your offer!
> 
> Didn't I play with you at the Rehearsal factory once? I remember you being a George Thorogood fan! Pm me your address and a good time to come and get it.
> 
> Wow, this is so kind and so thoughtful!
> 
> Keep in mind though that Riff wrath isn't until September 9th. If I was going to rent it was going to be the week before this event. Are you okay with that?


Nope we did not play together but we did exchange texts about jamming, and yes you can have it before the famous riff wrath! That's the week I am away so I'm sure we can get it to you between now and then!


----------



## Lola

Okay! That's very kind of you. We will exchange addresses via pm! 

This is awesome!


----------



## Lola

Larry, learning Lager and ale as I type!

Just a kick ass awesome song!

Exciting! Even if it is 6:56 am!


----------



## Guncho

This the most preplanned jam I've ever heard of. You guys should just form a band called Riff Wrath.


----------



## Lola

Guncho said:


> This the most preplanned jam I've ever heard of. You guys should just form a band called Riff Wrath.


Nothing is reply preplanned! If we play it, we play it! 

It has to be slightly preplanned! I am not travelling from Pickering to Guelph for a mish mash of shit! 

A jam is somewhat preplanned! It's not a free for all!!


----------



## Guncho

I hear ya just never heard of a jam with practically a set list.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> ....I am not travelling from Pickering to Guelph for a mish mash of shit!
> 
> A jam is somewhat preplanned! It's not a free for all!!


Did you find that the last 2 RIFF WRATH jams you participated in were somewhat preplanned? You seemed to enjoy them, based on your comments/enthusiasm.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> A jam is somewhat preplanned! It's not a free for all!!


The only thing that's pre-planned is the date.
The free-for-all has been working fine for 9 years now.
I'm guessing that you mean the songs that we talk about on this thread that we can try to play?


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Did you find that the last 2 RIFF WRATH jams you participated in were somewhat preplanned? You seemed to enjoy them, based on your comments/enthusiasm.


Yup they were partially planned! Did you not notice the lists of songs that people presented here on this thread?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> The only thing that's pre-planned is the date.
> The free-for-all has been working fine for 9 years now.
> I'm guessing that you mean the songs that we talk about on this thread that we can try to play?


Yup! That's planning to me or some form if it.

If there are some songs from others lists and I like them well then I will *plan *to learn them.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Yup they were partially planned! Did you not notice the lists of songs that people presented here on this thread?


IIRC, they have always been partially planned ...and then reality sets in.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> ...and then reality sets in.


Oops .. I learned that in a different key! lol.


----------



## Roryfan

By definition a jam is impromptu, I think you're mistaking "chicken wing rock" with pre-planning.

So it doesn't sound like complete a$$, the "band" needs to agree on songs that most of the players are familiar with. Over the years I've noticed that there are certain songs, usually with a simple structure, that tend to fall into this category. This is chicken wing rock. Trust me, I'd love to do some lesser-known tracks of bands that I'm into, but odds aren't very good that enough people know Ten Years Gone, so I'm very happy if a vocalist is brave enough to attempt Whole Lotta Love and will still have fun playing Proud Mary provided everyone has a turn to stretch out a little. The guy playing the ES-style guitar (Mario?) was doing some really cool chord inversions and fills, watching/learning/trying to steal licks from him was one of the best parts of that jam.

[email protected]#k playing it like the record; B.B., Eric, Jimi, Albert, Jimmy, Albert, Rory, Buddy & Stevie Ray never did that, they played what they felt at that moment. With the exception of players who compose solos (May, Gilmour & Lifeson come to mind), hearing a live performance that's note-for-note bores me to tears - you know that the guitarist is tired of playing the same runs for 3-4 decades & is simply going through the motions. I love hearing a band breathe some life into a worn out old tune with a new arrangement and/or solo, you can tell that they're actually excited to play that song again.


----------



## Lola

I will just go crawl back under my rock with my tail between my legs!


----------



## Lola

I am not trying to be difficult or a pain in the butt but you get my drift of what I am saying.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I am not trying to be difficult or a pain in the butt but you get my drift of what I am saying.


Not so far.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Not so far.


I am a PITA or you don't get my drift?


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> The guy playing the ES-style guitar (Mario?) was doing some really cool chord inversions and fills, that's the best part of a jam.


Mike.
(on the right)
and yeah, quite the player.


----------



## jdto

We did play a few of the suggestions last time, that I recall. It was fun. If Lola likes to suggest songs and she has fun doing so, all the better. If even a few of them get played, that is cool. We don't need a formal set list, but suggesting some songs that people can muddle their way through is not a bad thing, especially for those of us who don't have a huge repertoire.


----------



## Roryfan

@Lola feel free to learn & suggest any songs you like, however don't be disappointed if they don't get played - that will depend on how well others, esp. the singer, know that material. 

A big part of the appeal of a jam for me is going into unknown territory: learning some new songs & licks by interacting with other players, stepping out of my comfort zone by playing a different style, improvising on a simple riff or chord progression. Although it sometimes sounds like $hit, more often than not that spontenaiety is when the magic happens.


----------



## Guest

Everyone tends to stand in a circle so that you can see what's being fretted.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Everyone tends to stand in a circle so that you can see what's being fretted.


For which I am eternally grateful!


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Everyone tends to stand in a circle so that you can see what's being fretted.


Sometimes when I don't look so good* my pinky makes a counter-clockwise motion.....

Any more thought given to a wattage limit to save our hearing? I'd love to bring a vintage Fender combo provided 12W of 6V6 power won't get drowned out.

*Come to Riff Wrath & I'll tell you the one about the guy who bought a horse for $50.


----------



## jdto

My Amplifire can do any volume with the master, so I'm good there.


----------



## bigboki

Yeah, the ONLY "complaint" Milena and I had about our very first Riff Wrath was the too high volume


----------



## Guest

What do you know? I don't know, what do you know?


----------



## GTmaker

Luck
 is when
hard work and preparation
meets
 Opportunity

G.





laristotle said:


> What do you know? I don't know, what do you know?


----------



## Wardo

Might be useful to start another thread for September - date, location etc. If I was looking at this one for the first time I would get confused and think that the jam was in 1817 and I'd missed it by 100 years.


----------



## Lola

19 days, less then 3 weeks a way gentlemen! 

Learning La Grange.

Funny how playing the opening riff with up strokes changes the whole dynamic of things.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nothing is for certain yet but it looks like I'll probably be attending.... hopefully. I picked up a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe (40w) for my weekly jam a few months back (because I was getting worried about constantly transporting my beloved Fender Deluxe Reverb II). If anyone wants to try her out I could bring her. The drive channel has a master volume which makes it a little more versatile at non-ear bleed volume levels.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Nothing is for certain yet but it looks like I'll probably be attending.... hopefully. I picked up a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe (40w) for my weekly jam a few months back (because I was getting worried about constantly transporting my beloved Fender Deluxe Reverb II). If anyone wants to try her out I could bring her. The drive channel has a master volume which makes it a little more versatile at non-ear bleed volume levels.


Awesome! We shall see you there hopefully!


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Nothing is for certain yet but it looks like I'll probably be attending.... hopefully. I picked up a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe (40w) for my weekly jam a few months back (because I was getting worried about constantly transporting my beloved Fender Deluxe Reverb II). If anyone wants to try her out I could bring her. The drive channel has a master volume which makes it a little more versatile at non-ear bleed volume levels.


If you come JB would it be possible to use it for the whole time? If not, I was planning on renting something from L&M anyways. Just let me know.


----------



## Lola

@jdto are you bringing your new baby with you?


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> @jdto are you bringing your new baby with you?


That is the plan.


----------



## JBFairthorne

You're welcome to use it as much as you like unless someone else wants a try. I'll be bringing my "take it to my grave" amp as well.

I actually had the Hot Rod Deluxe tweaked a bit to make the drive channel not quite so gritty and to tighten up the bass a wee bit.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> You're welcome to use it as much as you like unless someone else wants a try. I'll be bringing my "take it to my grave" amp as well.
> 
> I actually had the Hot Rod Deluxe tweaked a bit to make the drive channel not quite so gritty and to tighten up the bass a wee bit.


So let me know asap so if you can't make it, I will have enough time to get another. 

That's so nice of you. I really appreciate it. Thank you!!


----------



## Lola

So I am looking up the degree of difficulty for the solo to La Grange and it says intermediate.

Who decides the degree of difficulty? 

I think it actually harder then that.


----------



## Guest

Just know what key you're in.
Do your own thing and have fun with it.

Even the Reverend Billy improvises.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Just know what key you're in.
> Do your own thing and have fun with it.
> 
> Even the Reverend Billy improvises.



So when your playing the opening riffs to this are you hybrid picking. I guess I am be lazy and not doing it but it sounds very similar!

And??

Are you improvising the solo? I know it's in A. I am trying to learn the main solo but it's a lot of notes! I just need to buckle down and work on it!

I am using Justin sandercoe's and Marty's lessons! Also Tim Pierce's as well! This is going to be yippee yeehaw (just jonesing to play this) fun to play together!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> So when your playing the opening riffs to this are you hybrid picking. I guess I am be lazy and not doing it but it sounds very similar!


Hybrid not really required. I'm also _lazy_ and use backstrokes like you mentioned in a prior post.
Close enough for rock n' roll!



Lola said:


> Are you improvising the solo? I know it's in A.


Improvise. Yes. I try to nail the recognizable licks.
The second lead (outro) is in A.
The first solo is in C, after the verse (vocals).


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Hybrid not really required. I'm also _lazy_ and use backstrokes like you mentioned in a prior post.
> Close enough for rock n' roll!
> 
> 
> 
> Improvise. Yes. I try to nail the recognizable licks.
> The second lead (outro) is in A.
> The first solo is in C, after the verse (vocals).


Thanks for make this easier for me!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Hybrid not really required. I'm also _lazy_ and use backstrokes like you mentioned in a prior post.
> Close enough for rock n' roll!
> 
> 
> 
> Improvise. Yes. I try to nail the recognizable licks.
> The second lead (outro) is in A.
> The first solo is in C, after the verse (vocals).


So when your playing the intro licks how are you muting your up strokes? I am able to do it but and am having some degree muting while up stroking! Any secrets or tips?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Hybrid not really required. I'm also _lazy_ and use backstrokes like you mentioned in a prior post.
> Close enough for rock n' roll!
> 
> 
> 
> Improvise. Yes. I try to nail the recognizable licks.
> The second lead (outro) is in A.
> The first solo is in C, after the verse (vocals).


I think that I will go for the rhythm playing! The solo seems a little overwhelming right now! 

Would that be okay with you?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am able to do it but and am having some degree muting while up stroking! Any secrets or tips?


Tough to put into words.
Slightly lift off on the fretted strings?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Tough to put into words.
> Slightly lift off on the fretted strings?


You can rock the solo!

I would love to play the first solo and maybe the second one to Comfortably Numb!

Like you said. I should learn the solos to the songs that I already now and not try to break new ground with other stuff. That way I will not become overwhelmed!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Wardo

When I was at mojo music deciding which of two sigma guitars to take home he rolled in with a dog named Webster to try some pickup or something that they'd installed for him. Dude is taller than me and I'm 6'3" .


----------



## Lola

14.75 days left you Party Animals. Lol

I wanna rock


----------



## Roryfan

Just scored tix for Royal Blood & QOTSA. Riff Wrath is twice a year but the Ginger Elvis comes to town less than Santa Claus. See all y'all next year.


----------



## bigboki

Roryfan said:


> Just scored tix for Royal Blood & QOTSA. Riff Wrath is twice a year but the Ginger Elvis comes to town less than Santa Claus. See all y'all next year.


I was really looking forward seeing you again but happy for you that you got the tickets
Enjoy the show!


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> Just scored tix for Royal Blood & QOTSA. Riff Wrath is twice a year but the Ginger Elvis comes to town less than Santa Claus. See all y'all next year.


I am so sad! Enjoy Ginger Elvis though


----------



## Roryfan

Thanks, haven't seen Queens since the summer of 2014.


----------



## Budda

I guess we arent getting a new thread then...


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> I guess we aren't getting a new thread then...


Up and running.
Riff Wrath Part II


----------



## Lola

2 weeks and counting.


----------



## Guest

lost n' found alert.
Battery compartment cover.
I was at the farm today hanging out with Gerry and Annette.
PM me if it's yours.


----------



## Lola

What’s the date this year for the June Riff Wrath? 

Laristotle you would know. Hope you see this! 

I need to plan. A few events planned for this year.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> What’s the date this year for the June Riff Wrath?


It's the same as always and shall be ..
A week Saturday *before* the Canada Day long weekend and then again a week Saturday *after* the Labour Day long weekend.
This year it will be June 23rd and Sept 8th.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> It's the same as always and shall be ..
> A week Saturday *before* the Canada Day long weekend and then again a week Saturday *after* the Labour Day long weekend.
> This year it will be June 23rd and Sept 8th.


Thx so much. The date is booked.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I guess we arent getting a new thread then...


Budda start a new thread if you wish. I am sur no one cares.


----------



## Lola

I am requesting only two songs this year.

Let’s shake/Teenage head

Jean jeanie/David Bowie

Nothing more nothing less. Lol

Also Gerry could I borrow that tube amp that I used last year? I may be taking the train to the farm this year. I will get there somehow.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Budda start a new thread if you wish. I am sur no one cares.


I'll be starting one in early May.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'll be starting one in early May.


Awesome Lar! Thx

Also if you happen to see Gerry would you mind asking him if I could borrow that sweet little tube I used last year? It was the vintage beige one. The name of it eludes me right now.
Pls and thx. I can’t see me lugging around my guitar and amp especially if I have to use the train.


----------



## greco

@Lola ...If you decide to take the train, you could go to either the Guelph or the Kitchener station and I'm sure one of us can take you to/from Gerry's.


----------



## Lola

@greco that is very kind of you to offer.

Everyone’s schedule is up in the air for the month of June. My oldest doesn’t know his work schedule yet and the younger son could be going away. I will know more as the date gets closer! Thank so much.

I don’t care how I get there. I will be there.

I will also check with JDTO as I am pretty sure he is coming as well.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

can't seem to be able to start a new thread???? will talk to Larry soon.......June 23.....Sept. 8......10th anniversary......cheers.....Gerry


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> can't seem to be able to *start a new thread????* will talk to Larry soon.......June 23.....Sept. 8......10th anniversary......cheers.....Gerry


Tomorrow.


----------



## Lola

Just checked the weather for next Saturday. 

26 degrees and sunny! 

Let’s rock!


----------

